# Cerci Milan: Berlusconi ha dato l'ok.



## admin (8 Luglio 2014)

Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 Luglio 2014, nel corso avvenuto ieri sera ad Arcore tra Berlusconi, Galliani ed Inzaghi, il Presidente rossonero ha dato l'ok all'acquisto di Alessio Cerci. Un giocatore che piace a tutti, anche al patron. 

Sempre secondo la rosea, il Milan ha virato su Cerci perchè Iturbe costa troppo (non c'è l'intenzione di spendere i 27-28 milioni chiesti dal Verona) e perchè il granata è ritenuto ugualmente funzionale al gioco di Inzaghi. Per acquistarlo, servono tra i 18 ed i 20 milioni. Ma, prima di fare offerte, bisogna cedere gli attaccanti in esubero.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2014)

Sono costi eccessivi, ma preferirei spenderne 30 per Iturbe che 20 per Cerci che a me non piace.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2014)

up


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2014)

18 milioni per Cerci sono una bestemmia calcistica


----------



## dottor Totem (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 Luglio 2014, nel corso avvenuto ieri sera ad Arcore tra Berlusconi, Galliani ed Inzaghi, il Presidente rossonero ha dato l'ok all'acquisto di Alessio Cerci. Un giocatore che piace a tutti, anche al patron.
> 
> Sempre secondo la rosea, il Milan ha virato su Cerci perchè Iturbe costa troppo (non c'è l'intenzione di spendere i 27-28 milioni chiesti dal Verona) e perchè il granata è ritenuto ugualmente funzionale al gioco di Inzaghi. Per acquistarlo, servono tra i 18 ed i 20 milioni. Ma, prima di fare offerte, bisogna cedere gli attaccanti in esubero.



A parte le solite considerazioni, cerci non credo abbia il milan come prima scelta. A 27 anni credo abbia più ambizione di giocare la champions piuttosto che ripartire in un progetto. 
18M sono una cifra congrua per il campionato dei miracoli fatto dal torino ma troppi per un altro contropiedista, se non prendono qualcuno con caratteristiche di costruzione io la vedo veramente dura.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2014)

speriamo che possa davvero arrivare, con lui avremmo il miglior tridente del campionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 Luglio 2014, nel corso avvenuto ieri sera ad Arcore tra Berlusconi, Galliani ed Inzaghi, il Presidente rossonero ha dato l'ok all'acquisto di Alessio Cerci. Un giocatore che piace a tutti, anche al patron.
> 
> Sempre secondo la rosea, il Milan ha virato su Cerci perchè Iturbe costa troppo (non c'è l'intenzione di spendere i 27-28 milioni chiesti dal Verona) e perchè il granata è ritenuto ugualmente funzionale al gioco di Inzaghi. Per acquistarlo, servono tra i 18 ed i 20 milioni. Ma, prima di fare offerte, bisogna cedere gli attaccanti in esubero.


Insomma il Milan deve come al solito autofinanziarsi, altro che "riscesa in campo" del Salvatore di Arcore.....


----------



## Lollanza82 (8 Luglio 2014)

A questo punto per buttare via i soldi con Cerci, era meglio tenere Taraabt più giovane e conosce già l'ambiente.


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2014)

contento per cerci.
ora vediamo il prezzo.


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2014)

Lollanza82 ha scritto:


> A questo punto per buttare via i soldi con Cerci, era meglio tenere Taraabt più giovane e conosce già l'ambiente.



Per caratteristiche sono molto diversi dai, Cerci è un'ala mentre Taarabt un trequartista. Inzaghi pare voglia gente veloce sugli esterni, il marocchino in quest'ottica non ha senso.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono costi eccessivi, ma preferirei spenderne 30 per Iturbe che 20 per Cerci che a me non piace.



Infatti. Tra l'altro non spendiamo mai, una volta che lo facciamo, facciamolo per bene.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per caratteristiche sono molto diversi dai, Cerci è un'ala mentre Taarabt un trequartista. Inzaghi pare voglia gente veloce sugli esterni, il marocchino in quest'ottica non ha senso.



Non sono sicuro
un ala deve saper saltare l'uomo, cosa che per esempio lo stesso El Sha non sa fare con continuità, Taarabt ha dimostrato di saperlo fare con continuità
il dubbio semmai è la testa, ma lo stesso Cerci in tal senso non brilla


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non sono sicuro
> un ala deve saper saltare l'uomo, cosa che per esempio lo stesso El Sha non sa fare con continuità, Taarabt ha dimostrato di saperlo fare con continuità
> il dubbio semmai è la testa, ma lo stesso Cerci in tal senso non brilla



Lui vuole sugli esterni gente di ruolo, gente rapida che faccia tutta la fascia e salta l'uomo. El Shaarawy, Iturbe, Cerci, Gervinho, Di Maria sono gente di questo tipo. Taarabt in carriera ha sempre fatto il trequartista, mezza punta chiamiamola come si vuole, sull'esterno è sempre andato per esigenze tattiche ma mai per caratteristiche proprie. Salta l'uomo vero, ma non ha nient'altro dell'esterno.


----------



## aleslash (8 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono costi eccessivi, ma preferirei spenderne 30 per Iturbe che 20 per Cerci che a me non piace.


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono costi eccessivi, ma preferirei spenderne 30 per Iturbe che 20 per Cerci che a me non piace.


Il contrario, preferisco spendere 18-20 per Cerci che 30 per Iturbe


----------



## hiei87 (8 Luglio 2014)

Come sempre della qualità e del lato tattico ce ne freghiamo. Guardiamo solo il ruolo, come se fossimo a fare un'asta da fantacalcio, e il prezzo. Quindi meglio un pacco a 18 che un buon giocatore a 28. Un po' come l'anno scorso con Matri e Tevez, che oltretutto come cartellino costavano più o meno lo stesso...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Luglio 2014)

In un anno Cerci ti costa intorno ai 24/25mln (se costa 20). Iturbe 31( se costa 27/28). Io tutta 'sta differenza di spesa non la vedo, soprattutto se poi la applichiamo ad un triennio (Cerci in 3 anni ti costa 33 milioni, Iturbe 37). Con la differenza che Cerci non sarebbe nemmeno vendibile a grosse cifre... Iturbe sì.
Ci serve un fuoriclasse, e la dirigenza lo sa. Si stanno rendendo conto del valore reale della rosa del Milan...


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2014)

Secondo me se chiudono con Cerci è perché riescono a trovare un accordo sui 15 milioni.
Sennò prendiamo altro.
Però se arriviamo a 15 più qualche altro prestito e teniamo Balo avremo un buonissimo attacco.


----------



## Milo (8 Luglio 2014)

cerci costa la metà di iturbe, è comunque forte io lo farei al volo


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In un anno Cerci ti costa intorno ai 24/25mln (se costa 20). Iturbe 31( se costa 27/28). Io tutta 'sta differenza di spesa non la vedo, soprattutto se poi la applichiamo ad un triennio (Cerci in 3 anni ti costa 33 milioni, Iturbe 37). Con la differenza che Cerci non sarebbe nemmeno vendibile a grosse cifre... Iturbe sì.
> Ci serve un fuoriclasse, e la dirigenza lo sa. Si stanno rendendo conto del valore reale della rosa del Milan...



È per questo che nonostante tutto credo ancora a Iturbe


Basta ripieghi


----------



## diavolo (8 Luglio 2014)

Se non prendono Iturbe sono dei pagliacci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2014)

Vabbè,è stato bello sognare per un po' di tornare a prendere potenziali campioni.
Sarebbe comunque un upgrade,speriamo almeno di non regalare soldi al Toro.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In un anno Cerci ti costa intorno ai 24/25mln (se costa 20). Iturbe 31( se costa 27/28). Io tutta 'sta differenza di spesa non la vedo, soprattutto se poi la applichiamo ad un triennio (Cerci in 3 anni ti costa 33 milioni, Iturbe 37). Con la differenza che Cerci non sarebbe nemmeno vendibile a grosse cifre... Iturbe sì.
> Ci serve un fuoriclasse, e la dirigenza lo sa. Si stanno rendendo conto del valore reale della rosa del Milan...



Nel caso arrivasse Cerci, non lo pagherebbero più di 15-16 mln.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2014)

Siamo una squadra da rifondare, Cerci non serve a niente. Puó fare un paio di buone stagioni poi sarà solo un altro peso morto che ci rimarrà sul groppone. 

Ennesima delusione, non c'è un progetto, c'è solo il tirare a campare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Come sempre della qualità e del lato tattico ce ne freghiamo. Guardiamo solo il ruolo, come se fossimo a fare un'asta da fantacalcio, e il prezzo. Quindi meglio un pacco a 18 che un buon giocatore a 28. Un po' come l'anno scorso con Matri e Tevez, che oltretutto come cartellino costavano più o meno lo stesso...



forse mai come sta volta si è guardato al lato tecnico/tattico visto che non potendo arrivare ad iturbe si cerca di arrivare ad un giocatore con le stesse caratteristiche cioè cerci


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Insomma il Milan deve come al solito autofinanziarsi, altro che "riscesa in campo" del Salvatore di Arcore.....



purtroppo sembra proprio così. Come al solito Galliani deve farsi il giro dei rigattieri per piazzare l'antiquariato che ammuffisce in rosa e con quello che guadagna andare al discount per trovare il miglior prodotto disponibile.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (8 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> In un anno Cerci ti costa intorno ai 24/25mln (se costa 20). Iturbe 31( se costa 27/28). Io tutta 'sta differenza di spesa non la vedo, soprattutto se poi la applichiamo ad un triennio (Cerci in 3 anni ti costa 33 milioni, Iturbe 37). Con la differenza che Cerci non sarebbe nemmeno vendibile a grosse cifre... Iturbe sì.
> Ci serve un fuoriclasse, e la dirigenza lo sa. Si stanno rendendo conto del valore reale della rosa del Milan...



Non credo proprio che Cerci verrà pagato 20ml. Al massimo verranno offerte contropartite tecniche, che potrebbero consentirci di sfoltire un po' il parco-bidoni. Altrimenti si andrà su qualcun altro, secondo me.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> forse mai come sta volta si è guardato al lato tecnico/tattico visto che non potendo arrivare ad iturbe si cerca di arrivare ad un giocatore con le stesse caratteristiche cioè cerci



Per me sono due giocatori diversi per caratteristiche e per spessore...è vero che sono entrambi mancini che partono da destra e si accentrano, ma vedo Cerci più come contropiedista, completamente inutile contro difese schierate. Senza contare che l'italiano ha un caratteraccio e ha dimostrato di non avere la personalità per giocare a certi livelli, e che la migliore stagione in realtà l'ha fatta come punta nel 3-5-2...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso arrivasse Cerci, non lo pagherebbero più di 15-16 mln.



e sono comunque tantissimi considerando il valore del giocatore.

Abbiamo Menez che gioca alla stessa maniera di Cerci.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e sono comunque tantissimi considerando il valore del giocatore.
> 
> Abbiamo Menez che gioca alla stessa maniera di Cerci.



Penso che Cerci possa esprimersi meglio di Menez sulla destra. Aldilà di questo devi rientrare nell'ordine di idee che giocatori come Iturbe non fanno, finanziarmente parlando, al caso nostro. Ma questo lo sai anche te.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Per me sono due giocatori diversi per caratteristiche e per spessore...è vero che sono entrambi mancini che partono da destra e si accentrano, ma vedo Cerci più come contropiedista, completamente inutile contro difese schierate. Senza contare che l'italiano ha un caratteraccio e ha dimostrato di non avere la personalità per giocare a certi livelli, e che la migliore stagione in realtà l'ha fatta come punta nel 3-5-2...



purtroppo quando non hai soldi il modus operandi è quello : se non puoi raggiungere l'obiettivo x viri sul suo sorrogato y . Gli anni passati se non potevamo prendere un difesonore prendevano un attaccante tanto per far vedere che qualcuno lo prendevano


----------



## Aragorn (8 Luglio 2014)

Cerci ha 27 anni e non lo si è ancora mai visto all'opera in grandi palcoscenici, ergo è un bel rischio. Se aggiungiamo il fatto che viene valutato sui 18-20 milioni i dubbi aumentano, a questo punto (se questi soldi sono reali) avrei preferito andare alla ricerca di un centrocampista di qualità.


----------



## robs91 (8 Luglio 2014)

E dopo Montolivo,Aquilani,Balotelli,Matri,Poli ecc l'ennesimo sopravvalutato Italiano.Altri giocatori, evidentemente, non ne conoscono.
Tristezza.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> purtroppo quando non hai soldi il modus operandi è quello : se non puoi raggiungere l'obiettivo x viri sul suo sorrogato y . Gli anni passati se non potevamo prendere un difesonore prendevano un attaccante tanto per far vedere che qualcuno lo prendevano



Lo so, ma non è che li si debba spendere per forza a caso quei soldi, a maggior ragione considerando che sono pochi...in questo caso il surrogato y per me è una pessima scelta.
Già l'anno scorso abbiamo buttato via 12 milioni, potrebbe cercare quest anno di essere più saggi


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 Luglio 2014, nel corso avvenuto ieri sera ad Arcore tra Berlusconi, Galliani ed Inzaghi, il Presidente rossonero ha dato l'ok all'acquisto di Alessio Cerci. Un giocatore che piace a tutti, anche al patron.
> 
> Sempre secondo la rosea, il Milan ha virato su Cerci perchè Iturbe costa troppo (non c'è l'intenzione di spendere i 27-28 milioni chiesti dal Verona) e perchè il granata è ritenuto ugualmente funzionale al gioco di Inzaghi. Per acquistarlo, servono tra i 18 ed i 20 milioni. Ma, prima di fare offerte, bisogna cedere gli attaccanti in esubero.



altri soldi buttati.


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Luglio 2014)

Arrivati a questo punto credo che alle fine prenderemo Taarabt.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Luglio 2014)

*AS.com afferma che Cairo ha dato via libera all'agente di Cerci, Giuseppe Bozzo, per discutere con l'Ateltico Madrid il contratto del giocatore.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il contrario, preferisco spendere 18-20 per Cerci che 30 per Iturbe



Esatto , pure io ... Iturbe bravissimo ma 30 milioni bagai son 30 milioni ...


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS.com afferma che Cairo ha dato via libera all'agente di Cerci, Giuseppe Bozzo, per discutere con l'Ateltico Madrid il contratto del giocatore.*



Manco Cerci riusciamo a prendere 

Occhio a Lavezzi in prestito nei saldi di agosto.


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2014)

Andiamo su Cerci perché gioca in Italia ed é conosciuto, e soprattutto perché il cartellino è dell'amico Cairo. Vrsaljko lo abbiamo quasi preso perché è dell'amico Preziosi, Galliani non sa neanche di che nazionalità sia. Iturbe sanno chi è perché ha fatto una buona stagione in Italia e c'è l'amico Sogliano in società. Tutto ciò per dire che è sempre il solito mercato fatto di accordi con i compagni di merende di Adriano: Galliani i vari Feghouli, Shaquiri e Yarmolenko di cui si parla sul forum, non ha idea di dove giochino, li avrà sentiti per sbaglio mentre il nipote giocava a Fifa. Emerenko scommetto che ha dietro qualche procuratore italiano, Menez la trattativa l'avrà fatta Damiani, quello dei vari Niang, Constant e Taiwo, la gente della Ligue1 insomma. Se non arriva Cerci chi viene? Semplicissimo: gente di amichetti o che ha giocato in Italia e qujndi si conosce, come Lavezzi. Occhio a Ola John  poche illusioni ragazzi...


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS.com afferma che Cairo ha dato via libera all'agente di Cerci, Giuseppe Bozzo, per discutere con l'Ateltico Madrid il contratto del giocatore.*



A quelle cifre da torinista anche giusto lasciarlo partire, a me non piace, certo se non arriva lui non c'è più nessuno sul "mercato" disponibile per noi.


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi, vedo e leggo troppo pessimismo. Io sono il primo a criticare certe cose, ma Cerci se viene secondo me non viene mai a 20. Ci sarà la solita formuletta che salva capra e cavoli. Quest'anno il mercato non sembra male e il Gallo è già attivo da giugno cosa mai successa nei precedenti mercati di basso profilo. Cerci lo volevano tutte in a e ora sembra pure l'atletico. Attenzione a bollarlo subito come scarso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Manco Cerci riusciamo a prendere
> 
> *Occhio a Lavezzi in prestito nei saldi di agosto*.



Mi sto rassegnando, l'inevitabile epilogo sarà questo.


----------



## aleslash (8 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sto rassegnando, l'inevitabile epilogo sarà questo.


Anche secondo me


----------



## DOOOOD (8 Luglio 2014)

[MENTION=588]DOOOOD[/MENTION] Ricordati che sei in un forum milanista. Quindi evita queste uscite.


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Luglio 2014)

Cerci stavolta lo prendiamo... 

se poi preferite giocare con Robinho...


----------



## DennyJersey (8 Luglio 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> .




Ahaha. Non pensi di avere un po' troppe verità in tasca per essere solo le 14.26 di martedì pomeriggio?

Prendere Cerci sancisce prendere uno dei migliori attaccanti esterni italiani degli ultimi due anni. Il resto sono solo tue volontà e desiderata che possono benissimo rimanere tali.


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (8 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Andiamo su Cerci perché gioca in Italia ed é conosciuto, e soprattutto perché il cartellino è dell'amico Cairo. Vrsaljko lo abbiamo quasi preso perché è dell'amico Preziosi, Galliani non sa neanche di che nazionalità sia. Iturbe sanno chi è perché ha fatto una buona stagione in Italia e c'è l'amico Sogliano in società. Tutto ciò per dire che è sempre il solito mercato fatto di accordi con i compagni di merende di Adriano: Galliani i vari Feghouli, Shaquiri e Yarmolenko di cui si parla sul forum, non ha idea di dove giochino, li avrà sentiti per sbaglio mentre il nipote giocava a Fifa. Emerenko scommetto che ha dietro qualche procuratore italiano, Menez la trattativa l'avrà fatta Damiani, quello dei vari Niang, Constant e Taiwo, la gente della Ligue1 insomma. Se non arriva Cerci chi viene? Semplicissimo: gente di amichetti o che ha giocato in Italia e qujndi si conosce, come Lavezzi. Occhio a Ola John  poche illusioni ragazzi...



Mi sembra una lettura molto lucida e assai probabile della situazione, purtroppo.


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> .


Dal tuo punto di vista hai pienamente ragione, purtroppo.


----------



## The Ripper (8 Luglio 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> .



hai assolutamente ragione.

tra l'altro Cerci implica una prima punta VERA, un uomo d'area, essendo Cerci uno che cerca moltissimo il fondo e punta poco verso la porta. Al Salone del Libro ho parlato con un giornalista tifoso del Torino e mi ha detto che se il Toro fosse andato in Europa League sperava in una cessione di Cerci e non di Immobile.... e sempre secondo lui avrebbe avuto però più mercato Immobile perché Cerci sta avendo un exploit come Giovinco nel Parma, e non è un giocatore da squadra ambiziosa.

Paragone Giovinco-Cerci tra l'altro azzeccatissimo secondo me. Incredibile come siano simili anche nelle cifre.

Cerci in effetti non è più forte di Giovinco.


----------



## Heaven (8 Luglio 2014)

Per una volta che spendiamo molti soldi dobbiamo farlo proprio su Cerci? Questo mi chiedo


----------



## Lollanza82 (8 Luglio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Per una volta che spendiamo molti soldi dobbiamo farlo proprio su Cerci? Questo mi chiedo



Pensa ai 12Mil per Matri e datti una risposta


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> hai assolutamente ragione.
> 
> tra l'altro Cerci implica una prima punta VERA, un uomo d'area, essendo Cerci uno che cerca moltissimo il fondo e punta poco verso la porta. Al Salone del Libro ho parlato con un giornalista tifoso del Torino e mi ha detto che se il Toro fosse andato in Europa League sperava in una cessione di Cerci e non di Immobile.... e sempre secondo lui avrebbe avuto però più mercato Immobile perché Cerci sta avendo un exploit come Giovinco nel Parma, e non è un giocatore da squadra ambiziosa.
> 
> ...



2 anni ad alti livelli è un exploit? Alla faccia 

Continuiamo a schifare Cerci che poi arriverà Lavezzi o peggio ancora resterà Robinho


----------



## DOOOOD (8 Luglio 2014)

Doh! non mi ricordo esattamente cosa avevo scritto ed è stato moderato. ... 
Paese che vai usanza che trovi, mi attengo senza problemi alle 'regole'.

Scrivere che ritengo Cerci tre grossi balzi indietro per capacità e prospettiva rispetto ad Iturbe spero non sia considerato offensivo


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS.com afferma che Cairo ha dato via libera all'agente di Cerci, Giuseppe Bozzo, per discutere con l'Ateltico Madrid il contratto del giocatore.*



.


----------



## Principe (8 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .



Speriamo vada a Madrid , speriamo .


----------



## runner (8 Luglio 2014)

ma non puntiamo su Menez?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS.com afferma che Cairo ha dato via libera all'agente di Cerci, Giuseppe Bozzo, per discutere con l'Ateltico Madrid il contratto del giocatore.*



.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo so, ma non è che li si debba spendere per forza a caso quei soldi, a maggior ragione considerando che sono pochi...in questo caso il surrogato y per me è una pessima scelta.
> Già l'anno scorso abbiamo buttato via 12 milioni, potrebbe cercare quest anno di essere più saggi



prendere cerci al posto di iturbe non è spendere soldi a caso perchè il tassello mancante è l'esterno destro d'attacco ed entrambi svolgono quel ruolo egregiamente , poi che ad uno piaccia il primo rispetto al secondo ci può stare , ma prendere cerci visto l'impossibilità di prendere iturbe ha una logica


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Luglio 2014)

Cerci e Iturbe han fatto una grande stagione perchè inseriti in una certa squadra con certi giocatori, per esempio con la spinta di Romulo e Darmian da una parte, e il gioco delle punte dall'altra, Toni e Immobile.
Non è detto che presi singolarmente siano questi crack, anzi, al di fuori della scorsa stagione non hanno dimostrato nulla.


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 2 anni ad alti livelli è un exploit? Alla faccia
> 
> Continuiamo a schifare Cerci che poi arriverà Lavezzi o peggio ancora resterà Robinho



Meglio Lavezzi un giocatore stra pagato e invedibile già fra 1 anno.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (8 Luglio 2014)

Prima della nascita della fantomatica possibilità Iturbe in quanti avrebbero schifato Cerci? Se domani qualcuno scrive che siamo su Hazard pioveranno le critiche anche sull'argentino


----------



## Butcher (8 Luglio 2014)

Vedo che così come c'era gente che schifava Hamsiik adesso c'è gente che schifa Cerci. Per carità, ognuno ha diritto alla propria opinione, però poi non ci lamentiamo se giochiamo con Robinho e Birsa.


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS.com afferma che Cairo ha dato via libera all'agente di Cerci, Giuseppe Bozzo, per discutere con l'Ateltico Madrid il contratto del giocatore.*



.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 8 Luglio 2014, nel corso avvenuto ieri sera ad Arcore tra Berlusconi, Galliani ed Inzaghi, il Presidente rossonero ha dato l'ok all'acquisto di Alessio Cerci. Un giocatore che piace a tutti, anche al patron.
> 
> Sempre secondo la rosea, il Milan ha virato su Cerci perchè Iturbe costa troppo (non c'è l'intenzione di spendere i 27-28 milioni chiesti dal Verona) e perchè il granata è ritenuto ugualmente funzionale al gioco di Inzaghi. Per acquistarlo, servono tra i 18 ed i 20 milioni. Ma, prima di fare offerte, bisogna cedere gli attaccanti in esubero.



Sono entrambe valutazioni spropositate ma quella di cerci è più onesta..Cerci vale sui 12-15 milioni Iturbe massimo 15 ma inspiegabilmente è valutato 30 (Cerci lo cerca pure l'Atletico vice-campione d'Europa Iturbe all'estero non lo cerca nessuno, inoltre forse col torino qualche contropartita si può inserirla tipo Niang o Nocerino)..
Io avrei tenuto Taarabt per 7 miloni..anche perché il marocchino ha fatto bene e avrebbe potuto valutarsi negli anni mentre questi due a ste cifre rischi di trovarti poi un peso sul bilancio per diversi anni..e non parliamo degli ingaggi..Galliani piazzerà il solito quadriennale da 3 milioni..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono entrambe valutazioni spropositate ma quella di cerci è più onesta..Cerci vale sui 12-15 milioni Iturbe massimo 15 ma inspiegabilmente è valutato 30 (Cerci lo cerca pure l'Atletico vice-campione d'Europa Iturbe all'estero non lo cerca nessuno, inoltre forse col torino qualche contropartita si può inserirla tipo Niang o Nocerino)..
> Io avrei tenuto Taarabt per 7 miloni..anche perché il marocchino ha fatto bene e avrebbe potuto valutarsi negli anni mentre questi due a ste cifre rischi di trovarti poi un peso sul bilancio per diversi anni..e non parliamo degli ingaggi..Galliani piazzerà il solito quadriennale da 3 milioni..



iturbe vale tra i 25 e i 30 mil perchè è stato pagato 15 mil dal verona


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2014)

Bagai qui si sta esagerando .. vi ricordo che se non arriva Cerci ( o meglio Iturbe ) l alternativa è Lavezzi e Birsa / Robinho ... roba da strapparsi gli occhi


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> iturbe vale tra i 25 e i 30 mil perchè è stato pagato 15 mil dal verona



Il problema è del Verona..per me non vale assolutamente 30 milioni..ha fatto un'annata buona, se il Porto l'aveva lasciato andare col diritto di riscatto mi viene il dubbio che ci credessero poco e di solito al Porto non sbagliano sui possibili futuri campioni..
Se il Verona è tanto sicuro che Iturbe sia un fenomeno lo tenga un altro anno e tra 12 mesi lo vende a 40 milioni come fece l'udinese con Sanchez..ma forse hanno paura che faccia un'annata così-così e si deprezzi..onestamente cosa potrebbe portare Iturbe a questo Milan?


----------



## hiei87 (8 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> prendere cerci al posto di iturbe non è spendere soldi a caso perchè il tassello mancante è l'esterno destro d'attacco ed entrambi svolgono quel ruolo egregiamente , poi che ad uno piaccia il primo rispetto al secondo ci può stare , ma prendere cerci visto l'impossibilità di prendere iturbe ha una logica



L'ho detto prima...per me sono due giocatori che svolgono lo stesso ruolo, ma con caratteristiche diverse, e soprattutto uno spessore molto diverso. Per me Cerci vale al massimo 7-8 milioni, ma, ovviamente, a quella cifra Cairo non si siede neanche a trattare. A mio parere il torinista è un bluff, quindi, ok non prendere Iturbe, ok prendere lo stesso un esterno di destra, ma Cerci a quelle cifre mai nella vita. Poi spero di sbagliarmi e che Cerci venga a Milano e faccia il fenomeno...


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2014)

Iturbe vale di più di 15 milioni, al di là di quanto l'ha pagato il Verona. Già il fatto che ha 21 anni fa salire il prezzo di un bel po'.


----------



## Bazinga (8 Luglio 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Prima della nascita della fantomatica possibilità Iturbe in quanti avrebbero schifato Cerci? Se domani qualcuno scrive che siamo su Hazard pioveranno le critiche anche sull'argentino



Hai perfettamente ragione...ma un ipotetico accostamento milan-hazard fatto dai giornali è una cosa, al Milan ci mancava poco che perfino il magazziniere dicesse che ci piace iturbe...cioè è la società che si è esposta non è un accostamento giornalistico. Di per sè cerci non è male, ma iturbe sarebbe un'acquisto che a differenza del torinese da speranze ai tifosi e un segnale forte che direbbe "c'è anche il milan"...invece qui continuiamo a calarci le braghe. Per dire Vrsaljko forse, e sottolineo forse, arriva per l'amico preziosi perchè ad oggi non abbiamo superato l'offerta del...udite udite Sassuolo!


----------



## The Ripper (8 Luglio 2014)

i discorsi che fate su Cerci mi sembrano gli stessi che qualcuno faceva per Kakà: o arriva lui o giochiamo con Robinho. Innanzitutto c'è Menez....
Preferisco prendere altri giocatori, anche perché Cerci è totalmente incompatibile con Balotelli. 
Se prendi Cerci ti serve un centravanti secondo me.

Piuttosto che Cerci mi vado a prendere Clasie e dò sostanza al centrocampo. Non capisco che upgrade ci sarebbe tra Cerci e Menez. Il francese non ha nulla da invidiare al granata... anzi, almeno ha esperienza internazionale e il prossimo anno, se Dio vorrà che ci qualifichiamo alle coppe europee, non ci troviamo con un giocatore che se la fa nelle mutande alla prima occasione importante... anche perché Cerci E' IL giocatore che fallisce nelle partite importanti, si veda l'ultima partita del Torino.

Menez-Balotelli-El Shaarawy è un attacco inferiore a Cerci-Balotelli-El Shaarawy? bah, bah, bah.....


----------



## Bazinga (8 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i discorsi che fate su Cerci mi sembrano gli stessi che qualcuno faceva per Kakà: o arriva lui o giochiamo con Robinho. Innanzitutto c'è Menez....
> Preferisco prendere altri giocatori, anche perché Cerci è totalmente incompatibile con Balotelli.
> Se prendi Cerci ti serve un centravanti secondo me.
> 
> ...


concordo....se si prendesse iturbe ottimo, cerci meglio di no...ma il resto si investe nel centrocampo


----------



## robs91 (8 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i discorsi che fate su Cerci mi sembrano gli stessi che qualcuno faceva per Kakà: o arriva lui o giochiamo con Robinho. Innanzitutto c'è Menez....
> Preferisco prendere altri giocatori, anche perché Cerci è totalmente incompatibile con Balotelli.
> Se prendi Cerci ti serve un centravanti secondo me.
> 
> ...



Troppo intelligente il tuo ragionamento per la nostra società.I pochi soldi che abbiamo li spendiamo solo per punte o mezze punte.
Centrocampo e difesa?Solo parametri zero...


----------



## Heaven (8 Luglio 2014)

C'è Shaqiri allo stesso prezzo, ed è 30 volte meglio di Cerci, oltre che giovanissimo, secondo me è anche meglio di Iturbe... perchè ci facciamo sempre sfuggire questi affari? Galliani sveglia

Dico, se andasse in porto l'operazione di Cerci, nell'ultimo anno avremmo speso più di 30mln per Matri e Cerci, quando alla stessa cifra potevamo prendere Eriksen e Shaqiri.


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Luglio 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> C'è Shaqiri allo stesso prezzo, ed è 30 volte meglio di Cerci, oltre che giovanissimo, secondo me è anche meglio di Iturbe... perchè ci facciamo sempre sfuggire questi affari? Galliani sveglia
> 
> Dico, se andasse in porto l'operazione di Cerci, nell'ultimo anno avremmo speso più di 30mln per Matri e Cerci, quando alla stessa cifra potevamo prendere Eriksen e Shaqiri.



Perchè Galliani non ha idea di chi sia Shaqiri e il mercato lo fa solo lui.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i discorsi che fate su Cerci mi sembrano gli stessi che qualcuno faceva per Kakà: o arriva lui o giochiamo con Robinho. Innanzitutto c'è Menez....
> Preferisco prendere altri giocatori, anche perché Cerci è totalmente incompatibile con Balotelli.
> Se prendi Cerci ti serve un centravanti secondo me.
> 
> ...



quoto tutto. A sto puntoi soldi di iturbe/cerci o chi per loro venissero spesi su un centrocampista come si deve.

Ci sono anche Yarmolenko e Shaqiri...ma è da stupidi pensare che possiam prendere uno dei 2


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2014)

giustamente il movimento calcistico italiano è fallito, in attacco facciamo pena, e noi ci facciamo l'attacco made in Italy 

Un tedesco random sarebbe meglio di Cerci


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2014)

Un tedesco random costa dai 30 in su.....

A raga' ma e' possibile che con voi bisogna fare lo stesso ragionamento ogni santa volta?? Giocatori come Iturbe non fanno al caso nostro perche' non possiamo permetterceli. C'e' poco da fare. Non possiamo spendere quelle cifre.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i discorsi che fate su Cerci mi sembrano gli stessi che qualcuno faceva per Kakà: o arriva lui o giochiamo con Robinho. Innanzitutto c'è Menez....
> Preferisco prendere altri giocatori, anche perché Cerci è totalmente incompatibile con Balotelli.
> Se prendi Cerci ti serve un centravanti secondo me.
> 
> ...



Perfetto Ripper, concordo in pieno


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *AS.com afferma che Cairo ha dato via libera all'agente di Cerci, Giuseppe Bozzo, per discutere con l'Ateltico Madrid il contratto del giocatore.*



*Quotate ste benedette news!!!*


----------



## Frikez (9 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Un tedesco random costa dai 30 in su.....
> 
> A raga' ma e' possibile che con voi bisogna fare lo stesso ragionamento ogni santa volta?? Giocatori come Iturbe non fanno al caso nostro perche' non possiamo permetterceli. C'e' poco da fare. Non possiamo spendere quelle cifre.



 è già tanto se arrivano i parametri 0, abbiamo difficoltà a prendere dalle genovesi Mustafi e Vrsaljko, forse non vi rendete conto della situazione in cui ci troviamo boh.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Luglio 2014)

Come ala destra o prendi qualcuno che faccia realmente la differenza oppure bisogna restare così come siamo. Il problema è che via Kakà e via, presumibilmente, Robinho qualcuno in quel ruolo serve. Anche numericamente non ci siamo.

Leggevo su di Shaqiri: ha una valutazione superiore a Cerci, sia per età, sia perché gioca in un club ricco che non ha necessità di vendere. 
Il problema è a monte: se hai una rosa eccessivamente ampia, quasi tutte le risorse vanno via per gli stipendi e poi non hai possibilità di muoverti sul mercato.


----------



## Ciachi (9 Luglio 2014)

Secondo La Repubblica il Milan fa sul serio su cerci: pronti 17 mil di euro per il laterale del toro!!!! 
....saranno come i 28 per iturbe??!??......


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2014)

*Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, per prendere Cerci servono 20 milioni di Euro. Il Torino non si schioda da questa valutazione. Berlusconi ha dato l'ok all'acquisto del giocatore, ma ha fatto sapere che non ha intenzione di svenarsi nè di partecipare ad aste. 

Si rischia, anche in questo caso, che si vada per le lunghissime. Anche perchè il Milan, prima di acquistare, deve cedere gli esuberi in rosa. Ed il Milan, per Cerci, ha un avversario molto ostico: la Roma, che vuole riportare a casa Alessio.*


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2014)

Stiamo per riuscire anche questa volta a buttare nel water i pochi soldi che abbiamo.

Certo, magari Cerci una mano ad arrivare terzi ce la darebbe pure, ma poi con lui in CL esci ai gironi, non ha il DNA delle grandi partite.

Mah.. piuttosto facevo due scommesse alla Mertens - Callejon con quei soldi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, per prendere Cerci servono 20 milioni di Euro. Il Torino non si schioda da questa valutazione. Berlusconi ha dato l'ok all'acquisto del giocatore, ma ha fatto sapere che non ha intenzione di svenarsi nè di partecipare ad aste.
> 
> Si rischia, anche in questo caso, che si vada per le lunghissime. Anche perchè il Milan, prima di acquistare, deve cedere gli esuberi in rosa. Ed il Milan, per Cerci, ha un avversario molto ostico: la Roma, che vuole riportare a casa Alessio.*



Per quella cifra non lo prenderei assolutamente, se si inserisce la Roma lui andrà sicuramente li ha sempre detto di sognare un ritorno a Roma, dico solo che preferisco comprare a 20 milioni Lljacic giocatore che non sopporto e che non mi piace piuttosto che buttarne 20 su Cerci e qui la dice lunga.


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, per prendere Cerci servono 20 milioni di Euro. Il Torino non si schioda da questa valutazione. Berlusconi ha dato l'ok all'acquisto del giocatore, ma ha fatto sapere che non ha intenzione di svenarsi nè di partecipare ad aste.
> 
> Si rischia, anche in questo caso, che si vada per le lunghissime. Anche perchè il Milan, prima di acquistare, deve cedere gli esuberi in rosa. Ed il Milan, per Cerci, ha un avversario molto ostico: la Roma, che vuole riportare a casa Alessio.*



ma la roma vuole prendere sia shaq che cerci ?


----------



## Milo (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, per prendere Cerci servono 20 milioni di Euro. Il Torino non si schioda da questa valutazione. Berlusconi ha dato l'ok all'acquisto del giocatore, ma ha fatto sapere che non ha intenzione di svenarsi nè di partecipare ad aste.
> 
> Si rischia, anche in questo caso, che si vada per le lunghissime. Anche perchè il Milan, prima di acquistare, deve cedere gli esuberi in rosa. Ed il Milan, per Cerci, ha un avversario molto ostico: la Roma, che vuole riportare a casa Alessio.*



Più che altro c'è l'Atletico!!


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2014)

Più passa il tempo e più l'idea che prenderemo un esterno alla Biabiany si fa concreta, mannaggia


----------



## Stex (9 Luglio 2014)

l'offerta giusta sarebbe 15 milioni piu nocerino. che gia hanno... sarebbe un doppio colpo


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, per prendere Cerci servono 20 milioni di Euro. Il Torino non si schioda da questa valutazione. Berlusconi ha dato l'ok all'acquisto del giocatore, ma ha fatto sapere che non ha intenzione di svenarsi nè di partecipare ad aste.
> 
> Si rischia, anche in questo caso, che si vada per le lunghissime. Anche perchè il Milan, prima di acquistare, deve cedere gli esuberi in rosa. Ed il Milan, per Cerci, ha un avversario molto ostico: la Roma, che vuole riportare a casa Alessio.*



.


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta La Gazzetta dello Sport, per prendere Cerci servono 20 milioni di Euro. Il Torino non si schioda da questa valutazione. Berlusconi ha dato l'ok all'acquisto del giocatore,ma ha fatto sapere che non ha intenzione di svenarsi nè di partecipare ad aste.
> 
> Si rischia, anche in questo caso, che si vada per le lunghissime. Anche perchè il Milan, prima di acquistare, deve cedere gli esuberi in rosa. Ed il Milan, per Cerci, ha un avversario molto ostico: la Roma, che vuole riportare a casa Alessio.*


quindi Iturbe non è stata altro che l'ennesima farsa, l'ennesima presa in giro


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più passa il tempo e più l'idea che prenderemo un esterno alla Biabiany si fa concreta, mannaggia


sarebbe un altro grande dolore che si aggiunge agli altri


----------



## pazzomania (9 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più passa il tempo e più l'idea che prenderemo un esterno alla Biabiany si fa concreta, mannaggia



Cambio squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Luglio 2014)

Se a centrocampo non arriverà nessuno e contemporaneamente non arriverà uno tra Iturbe e Cerci sull'esterno resteremo fuori dall'Europa anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2014)

Berlusconi da l'assenso ma non mette mano al portafoglio...ergo.....non arriverà nessuno e ci accontenteremo di Menez e Alex più il ritorno di Rami..almeno riprendiamo Taarabt per favore..


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2014)

Qua va a finire che andremo a prendere Rodrigo Taddei. Che fine pietosa


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Luglio 2014)

Meglio nulla, che Cerci a 20 milioni... Sopratutto se i gobbi prendono Iturbe... non lo sopporterei


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo l'Ansa, Galliani continua a trattare Cerci con il Torino perchè non può pareggiare l'offerta della Juventus per Iturbe.

L'argentino è praticamente della Juve* ( http://www.milanworld.net/lotta-mil...soneri-offrono-28m-vt19262-49.html#post503377 )


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2014)

Il Verona aspetta sperando nel rialzo di qualcuno, ma non aspetterà a lungo, dopodichè accetta le condizioni della Juve e parte cosi il mercato scaligero.


----------



## dottor Totem (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'Ansa, Galliani continua a trattare Cerci con il Torino perchè non può pareggiare l'offerta della Juventus per Iturbe.
> 
> L'argentino è praticamente della Juve* ( http://www.milanworld.net/lotta-mil...soneri-offrono-28m-vt19262-49.html#post503377 )



Cerci o iturbe non cambia nulla, non ci possiamo permettere nessuno dei 2. E nessuno dei 2 muore dalla voglia di venire al milan.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2014)

ma non avevamo pronti 28milioni per Iturbe?

Basta basta... mi ritiro. inizio a seguire l'NBA


----------



## Frikez (9 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Basta basta... mi ritiro. inizio a seguire l'NBA



Finalmente


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 18 milioni per Cerci sono una bestemmia calcistica



Pure 28 per Iturbe...


----------



## Ciachi (9 Luglio 2014)

Dunque....la "barzelletta" x iturbe era: prima deve andare via Kakà..... E infatti...si è visto!!!
Adesso....per cerci...la "storiella" e la stessa.... Cambia il nome: prima deve partire robinho....


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'Ansa, Galliani continua a trattare Cerci con il Torino perchè non può pareggiare l'offerta della Juventus per Iturbe.
> 
> L'argentino è praticamente della Juve* ( http://www.milanworld.net/lotta-mil...soneri-offrono-28m-vt19262-49.html#post503377 )



.


----------



## 666psycho (10 Luglio 2014)

Tanto non arriva! Ne cerci ne nessuno altro buon giocatore! Tutte farse oer pigliarci per i fondelli! Solita storia da anni ormai! Io non mi voglio piu illudere...non seguiro piu il mercato del milan...


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2014)

*Cairo:"Molti club sono interessati a Cerci non solo il Milan, io lo vorrei tenere, bisogna vedere cosa vuole fare Cerci se è possibile trovare un'accordo con lui, oppure se punta ad andare in un club più importante, la prossima stagione noi giochiamo le coppe il Milan no"*


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2014)

*Cairo:"Su Cerci c'è l'interesse di diversi club, non solo del Milan. Vogliamo sapere se è possibile arrivare ad un accordo con lui, e tenerlo, oppure se ha intenzione di trasferirsi in un club più grande". *


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cairo:"Su Cerci c'è l'interesse di diversi club, non solo del Milan. Vogliamo sapere se è possibile arrivare ad un accordo con lui, e tenerlo, oppure se ha intenzione di trasferirsi in un club più grande". *



Ma ha detto "non del Milan" o "non solo del Milan"???


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cairo:"Su Cerci c'è l'interesse di diversi club, non solo del Milan. Vogliamo sapere se è possibile arrivare ad un accordo con lui, e tenerlo, oppure se ha intenzione di trasferirsi in un club più grande". *



A questo punto sarebbe oro, ma non abbiamo soldi tanto.

O rimane a Torino o va all'estero.


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Luglio 2014)

Io prenderei altro sinceramente, uno più giovane e più forte a 25 mln si trova


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Cairo:"Molti club sono interessati a Cerci non solo il Milan, io lo vorrei tenere, bisogna vedere cosa vuole fare Cerci se è possibile trovare un'accordo con lui, oppure se punta ad andare in un club più importante, la prossima stagione noi giochiamo le coppe il Milan no."*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io prenderei altro sinceramente, uno più giovane e più forte a 25 mln si trova



E noi dove li troviamo 25 mln?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma ha detto "non del Milan" o "non solo del Milan"???



Ho modificato il mio post, lo stavo sistemando ma si è spento il Tablet  ora ho modificato


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2014)

Non arriva manco lui di sicuro, Cairo non lo svende e noi 18 milioni non li spenderemo mai.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Non arriva manco lui di sicuro, Cairo non lo svende e noi 18 milioni non li spenderemo mai.



Poco ma sicuro....


----------



## The Ripper (10 Luglio 2014)

"Noi giochiamo le Coppe, il Milan no".... questa frase è la chiave di tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2014)

Ma perché stiamo sempre appresso al calciomercato dai, anche questa sarà un'estate di vacche magre. Giocheremo con Menez a destra, Honda e Mastour in panchina, s'è capito.


----------



## Ciachi (10 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma perché stiamo sempre appresso al calciomercato dai, anche questa sarà un'estate di vacche magre. Giocheremo con Menez a destra, Honda e Mastour in panchina, s'è capito.



Sono pienamente d'accordo con te!!! Inutile continuare a farsi il fegato amaro appresso a questa banda di pezzenti!!
O segui solo la " maglia" oppure lasci e cambi 'passione'!


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Cairo:"Molti club sono interessati a Cerci non solo il Milan, io lo vorrei tenere, bisogna vedere cosa vuole fare Cerci se è possibile trovare un'accordo con lui, oppure se punta ad andare in un club più importante, la prossima stagione noi giochiamo le coppe il Milan no."



Che pena.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2014)

*Cairo su Cerci:"Se resta al Torino? dipende da lui,rispetto a Immobile questa è la seconda stagione che fa 13 reti e 11 assist non può essere valutato meno di lui (Immobile),se non è convinto al 100% di rimanere meglio che vada via".*


----------



## Milo (11 Luglio 2014)

Io mi accontento anche di lui, magari a 15+niang...


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci:"Se resta al Torino? dipende da lui,rispetto a Immobile questa è la seconda stagione che fa 13 reti e 11 assist non può essere valutato meno di lui (Immobile),se non è convinto al 100% di rimanere meglio che vada via".*



Purtroppo ha ragione, nel calcio d'oggi il rendimento di Cerci giustifica 20 mln sicuramente


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Luglio 2014)

*Manuele Baiocchini di Sky Sport 24: "In Italia il Milan è la squadra più disposta a fare un'offerta per Alessio Cerci. Lo ha già cercato l'Atletico Madrid che per ora ha offerto 13 milioni. Cairo però chiede 20 milioni. Bisognerà vedere se il Milan riuscirà ad avvicinarsi a questa cifra, ma da quello che sappiamo il Milan ci sta provando seriamente".*


----------



## Butcher (11 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Manuele Baiocchini di Sky Sport 24: "In Italia il Milan è la squadra più disposta a fare un'offerta per Alessio Cerci. Lo ha già cercato l'Atletico Madrid che per ora ha offerto 13 milioni. Cairo però chiede 20 milioni. Bisognerà vedere se il Milan riuscirà ad avvicinarsi a questa cifra, ma da quello che sappiamo il Milan ci sta provando seriamente".*



Ma per cortesia, dovrebbe cacciarli di tasca propria il caro Alessio.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Manuele Baiocchini di Sky Sport 24: "In Italia il Milan è la squadra più disposta a fare un'offerta per Alessio Cerci. Lo ha già cercato l'Atletico Madrid che per ora ha offerto 13 milioni. Cairo però chiede 20 milioni. Bisognerà vedere se il Milan riuscirà ad avvicinarsi a questa cifra, ma da quello che sappiamo il Milan ci sta provando seriamente".*



Non abbiamo 50.000 € per Rami e ci mettiamo a trattare uno che vale 20 milioni ? lol


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo 50.000 € per Rami e ci mettiamo a trattare uno che vale 20 milioni ? lol


ragazzi facciamo un rewind veloce : ....e doveva arrivare iturbe? "il milan ha offerto 28mln" ??

Prese in giro così non ne ho mai viste


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, la Roma sta spingendo sull'acceleratore per aggiudicarsi Cerci. I contatti si sono intensificati nelle ultime ore. Dopo Iturbe, il Milan sta per perdere anche Cerci? *


----------



## Jaqen (12 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, la Roma sta spingendo sull'acceleratore per aggiudicarsi Cerci. I contatti si sono intensificati nelle ultime ore. Dopo Iturbe, il Milan sta per perdere anche Cerci? *



Peccato, Cerci ci sarebbe stato utile


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, la Roma sta spingendo sull'acceleratore per aggiudicarsi Cerci. I contatti si sono intensificati nelle ultime ore. Dopo Iturbe, il Milan sta per perdere anche Cerci? *



*Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *


----------



## Pivellino (12 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *



E poi chi dovremo cedere ancora?


----------



## Hammer (12 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> E poi chi dovremo cedere ancora?



Di questo passo rimarremo in rosa con Abbiati, Abate e Cerci. E basta


----------



## Ciachi (12 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *




...direi...chiudiamolo prima questo post....invece di arrivare a 60 pagine e oltre....per scoprire che cerci andrà alla Roma....così come per iturbe alla giuve!!!


----------



## Hammer (12 Luglio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo 50.000 € per Rami e ci mettiamo a trattare uno che vale 20 milioni ? lol



20 milioni per Cerci non li spenderei comunque, soprattutto dopo aver avuto Iturbe a portata di mano per 25


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> 20 milioni per Cerci non li spenderei comunque, soprattutto dopo aver avuto Iturbe a portata di mano per 25



e quando mai abbiamo avuto iturbe a portata di mano ? galliani ha mendicato per rami figuriamoci se ha offerto veramente 25 mil per iturbe


----------



## Hammer (12 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e quando mai abbiamo avuto iturbe a portata di mano ? galliani ha mendicato per rami figuriamoci se ha offerto veramente 25 mil per iturbe



Intendo dire che se hai la disponibilità di offrirne 20 per Cerci, allora la avevi anche per Iturbe. Mi lascerebbe un po' con l'amaro in bocca, sono due giocatori di livello diversissimo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che se hai la disponibilità di offrirne 20 per Cerci, allora la avevi anche per Iturbe. Mi lascerebbe un po' con l'amaro in bocca, sono due giocatori di livello diversissimo



stai tranquillo che non abbiamo nessuna disponibilità nè per cerci nè iturbe


----------



## Pivellino (12 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che se hai la disponibilità di offrirne 20 per Cerci, allora la avevi anche per Iturbe. Mi lascerebbe un po' con l'amaro in bocca, sono due giocatori di livello diversissimo



E' anche vero che Cerci paghi il giocatore che è, Iturbe quello che può diventare.
Gli ultimi due nostri di questo tipo sono stati Pato e Balotelli, non sempre è un affare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *


Il Milan non cederà Robinho quindi possiamo chiudere.


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, la Roma sta spingendo sull'acceleratore per aggiudicarsi Cerci. I contatti si sono intensificati nelle ultime ore. Dopo Iturbe, il Milan sta per perdere anche Cerci? *




.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *


lol


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, la Roma sta spingendo sull'acceleratore per aggiudicarsi Cerci. I contatti si sono intensificati nelle ultime ore. Dopo Iturbe, il Milan sta per perdere anche Cerci? *



Ma se abbiamo enormi problemi a riscattare Rami a 2 noccioline come possiamo prendere Cerci o anche solamente pensare di prenderlo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *



Dopo aver ceduto Robinho? Ah già Niang! Dopo Niang? C'è Honda che può fare l'esterno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Luglio 2014)

Fosse per me chiuderei interamente la sezione calciomercato.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fosse per me chiuderei interamente la sezione calciomercato.



Effettivamente ....per quello che ci serve!!?!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, la Roma sta spingendo sull'acceleratore per aggiudicarsi Cerci. I contatti si sono intensificati nelle ultime ore. Dopo Iturbe, il Milan sta per perdere anche Cerci?


Mi aspetto la notizia: Milan pronto a spendere ventordici miliardi di euri per Cerci, prima però deve cedere il posteggiatore di Casa Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma se abbiamo enormi problemi a riscattare Rami a 2 noccioline come possiamo prendere Cerci o anche solamente pensare di prenderlo?



Però pure Cerci eh...Quanto costa, 20 ? 15 può anche metterli lui. Oppure possiamo sempre chiederli a Ramì.


----------



## Hammer (12 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> E' anche vero che Cerci paghi il giocatore che è, Iturbe quello che può diventare.
> Gli ultimi due nostri di questo tipo sono stati Pato e Balotelli, non sempre è un affare.



Pato era un'ira di Dio agli inizi, con le sue qualità poteva diventare l'attaccante del decennio. Poi sappiamo tutti com'è finita e perché. I giovani vanno fatti crescere nel modo migliore. Chiuso OT


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2014)

va a finire che arrivera biabiany... e forse per come siamo ridotti e pure troppo


----------



## Aragorn (12 Luglio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> 20 milioni per Cerci non li spenderei comunque, soprattutto dopo aver avuto Iturbe a portata di mano per 25



Sono d'accordo, ma direi che possiamo stare molto tranquilli in tal senso


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *



Le comiche......


----------



## Aron (12 Luglio 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Fosse per me chiuderei interamente la sezione calciomercato.




loooooooool


----------



## Heaven (12 Luglio 2014)

Ho letto anche che la Roma parlasse per Iturbe, secondo me abbiamo tempo ancora, anche se sinceramente ci sarebbe di meglio e molto..


----------



## Love (12 Luglio 2014)

io prenderei per 5 6 mln taarabt...e alla fine vedrete che andrà a finire cosi...magari alla fine del mercato...


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Luglio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però pure Cerci eh...Quanto costa, 20 ? 15 può anche metterli lui. Oppure possiamo sempre chiederli a Ramì.


Ma infatti. Non capisco questi giocatori che non pagano di tasca loro per venire a giocare nel clœb più titolato al mondo, nella città dove tutte le mogli dei calciatori sognano di vivere.



Hammer ha scritto:


> Pato era un'ira di Dio agli inizi, con le sue qualità poteva diventare l'attaccante del decennio. Poi sappiamo tutti com'è finita e perché. I giovani vanno fatti crescere nel modo migliore. Chiuso OT



E secondo me il primo Pato era più forte di Neymar. Apro e richiudo l'OT


----------



## Frikez (12 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *



Ci stanno palesemente prendendo per il c


----------



## Jino (12 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *



Ma come, non bastava partisse Kakà? Non era Ricky a bloccare il nostro mercato? E' partito pure Matri. Sono curiodo di vedere dopo l'addio (lo spero) di Robinho chi sarà quello che "blocca" il nostro mercato.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *





Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Di Marzio, la Roma sta spingendo sull'acceleratore per aggiudicarsi Cerci. I contatti si sono intensificati nelle ultime ore. Dopo Iturbe, il Milan sta per perdere anche Cerci? *



.


----------



## Jino (12 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> va a finire che arrivera biabiany... e forse per come siamo ridotti e pure troppo



Lo spauracchio Biabiany l'avevo scritto settimana scorsa, occhio!


----------



## Djici (12 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma come, non bastava partisse Kakà? Non era Ricky a bloccare il nostro mercato? E' partito pure Matri. Sono curiodo di vedere dopo l'addio (lo spero) di Robinho chi sarà quello che "blocca" il nostro mercato.



uno tra zaccardo e essien


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma come, non bastava partisse Kakà? Non era Ricky a bloccare il nostro mercato? E' partito pure Matri. Sono curiodo di vedere dopo l'addio (lo spero) di Robinho chi sarà quello che "blocca" il nostro mercato.



Suma ritorna sulla questione nel suo editoriale e risponde alle accuse di falsità..

Dice di non avere preso in giro nessuno perchè era sinceramente convinto che Iturbe sarebbe arrivato con l'addio di Kakà, ma dice che a 25 milioni è una follia.

Non faccio commenti, tanto sono banali e scontati...


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Suma ritorna sulla questione nel suo editoriale e risponde alle accuse di falsità..
> 
> Dice di non avere preso in giro nessuno perchè era sinceramente convinto che Iturbe sarebbe arrivato con l'addio di Kakà, ma dice che a 25 milioni è una follia.
> 
> Non faccio commenti, tanto sono banali e scontati...


Tutto l'editoriale è una raccolta di banalità e di leccate abominevoli. Un ragazzino delle medie scriverebbe cose più interessanti.


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo spauracchio Biabiany l'avevo scritto settimana scorsa, occhio!


di questo passo se arriva biabiany sarà da considersi colpaccio, tanto da meritare video epico con jimmy fontana in stile honda


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Luglio 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Suma ritorna sulla questione nel suo editoriale e risponde alle accuse di falsità..
> 
> Dice di non avere preso in giro nessuno perchè era sinceramente convinto che Iturbe sarebbe arrivato con l'addio di Kakà, ma dice che a 25 milioni è una follia.
> 
> Non faccio commenti, tanto sono banali e scontati...



a quanto speravano di prenderlo? a 10 milioni? ma vaffanbagno...sempr epiù schifato da questi pagliacci


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Luglio 2014)

Biabiany no per favore... Già è mediocre nel contesto del Parma, pensa da noi.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2014)

*Questo è il topic di Cerci. Basta tirare fuori nomi senza senso che non c'entrano nulla. *


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *



.


----------



## walter 22 (13 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24, il Milan deve prima cedere Robinho per poter puntare su Cerci *



Ormai è una ruota, se ci liberiamo di robinho poi diranno che dobbiamo liberarci di essien, se andrà via essien se ne usciranno che siamo bloccati sul mercato per via dell'ingaggio di mexes, ci prendono per il cu.lo, ma noi siamo soltanto tifosi da tastiera mica tifosi veri come Suma.
Da diversi anni ormai la storia è sempre quella illudere la gente che tiene al milan facendo circolare nomi di calciatori che aiutano a fare abbonare qualche tifoso in più, tanto per racimolare qualche spicciolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2014)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> Ormai è una ruota, se ci liberiamo di robinho poi diranno che dobbiamo liberarci di essien, se andrà via essien se ne usciranno che siamo bloccati sul mercato per via dell'ingaggio di mexes, ci prendono per il cu.lo, ma noi siamo soltanto tifosi da tastiera mica tifosi veri come Suma.
> Da diversi anni ormai la storia è sempre quella illudere la gente che tiene al milan facendo circolare nomi di calciatori che aiutano a fare abbonare qualche tifoso in più, tanto per racimolare qualche spicciolo.



Esattamente , primo ordine è fumo negli occhi della gente per poter mentire spudoratamente e fare i propri interessi ... La stessa identica cosa di B applica in tutti i suoi campi .

Detto questo per come si sta evolvendo la situazione cerci sarebbe un lusso ..


----------



## Pivellino (13 Luglio 2014)

Non abbiamo un budget di mercato, deve essere chiaro a tutti.
Stiamo regalando giocatori, prestando aggratis e pagando anche le spese condominiali pur che ce li levino.
Stiamo cercando di convincere le mogli dei giocatori a convincere i mariti che Milano non è il massimo. Che è meglio Crotone, Leeds, o qualche sperduta cittadina Turca al confine siriano. Nada.
Abbiamo nelle risoluzioni contrattuali la stessa abilità che ha il comune di Napoli nello sfratto degli abusivi dagli alloggi popolari.
E dire che qua parliamo di gente che gira in Lamborghini e orso bruno al guinzaglio.

Vuoi rinnovare la rosa, non c'è problema. Esistono mille modi poco simpatici ma pseudolegali di mobbizzare qualcuno per renderlo "morbido" quando arriva l'offerta del Latina o del Besiktas.
Gli rallenti i pagamenti, lo metti fuori rosa o lo fai giocare poco e fuori posizione. Gli dici che "giocherai" e poi non lo convochi.
Intralci lo shopping della moglie e gli fai trovare l'appartamento di lusso svaligiato, gli fai rubare il Rolex al semaforo o gli mandi un gruppo di tifosi a lisciare la macchina con lui dentro (vedi Mexes e Menez a Roma).

Qua sappiamo dire solo una cosa ovvia.
Siamo a posto così, se nessuno esce nessuno entra, sono affezionati al Milan.
Sono anni che va avanti questa storia, e io devo vedere ancora Mexes in panchina a succhiare 8 dico 8 milioni l'anno.
O Matri che va a giocare sul litorale co-finaziato da noi.
O il giocatore da tastiera® Balotelli che una settimana si fotografa con la pallina da Ping pong in bocca e l'altra col winchester.
Ma si mettesse in bocca il winchester dico.

Dunque scordatevi Cerci, perché scordatevi che qualcuno ripiani il bilancio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo un budget di mercato, deve essere chiaro a tutti.
> Stiamo regalando giocatori, prestando aggratis e pagando anche le spese condominiali pur che ce li levino.
> Stiamo cercando di convincere le mogli dei giocatori a convincere i mariti che Milano non è il massimo. Che è meglio Crotone, Leeds, o qualche sperduta cittadina Turca al confine siriano. Nada.
> Abbiamo nelle risoluzioni contrattuali la stessa abilità che ha il comune di Napoli nello sfratto degli abusivi dagli alloggi popolari.
> ...


----------



## 666psycho (13 Luglio 2014)

Mi sa che anche Cerci non arriverà....


----------



## Butcher (13 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo un budget di mercato, deve essere chiaro a tutti.
> Stiamo regalando giocatori, prestando aggratis e pagando anche le spese condominiali pur che ce li levino.
> Stiamo cercando di convincere le mogli dei giocatori a convincere i mariti che Milano non è il massimo. Che è meglio Crotone, Leeds, o qualche sperduta cittadina Turca al confine siriano. Nada.
> Abbiamo nelle risoluzioni contrattuali la stessa abilità che ha il comune di Napoli nello sfratto degli abusivi dagli alloggi popolari.
> ...



Ti voglio bene.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan continua a lavorare sotto traccia per Cerci. *


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan continua a lavorare sotto traccia per Cerci. *



A questi punti se davvero arriva prendiamocelo e basta.


----------



## Jino (13 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan continua a lavorare sotto traccia per Cerci. *



Sotto traccia? Ma è di dominio pubblico che ci piace, cosi come qualche altro, ma tutti costano e se qualcuno non ce li "regala" andremo avanti con Niang


----------



## Lollanza82 (14 Luglio 2014)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo un budget di mercato, deve essere chiaro a tutti.
> Stiamo regalando giocatori, prestando aggratis e pagando anche le spese condominiali pur che ce li levino.
> Stiamo cercando di convincere le mogli dei giocatori a convincere i mariti che Milano non è il massimo. Che è meglio Crotone, Leeds, o qualche sperduta cittadina Turca al confine siriano. Nada.
> Abbiamo nelle risoluzioni contrattuali la stessa abilità che ha il comune di Napoli nello sfratto degli abusivi dagli alloggi popolari.
> ...



Sto ancora ridendo per l'orso bruno al guinzagli
Comunque sono pienamente d'accordo alcuni giocatori andrebbero fatti sparire come facevano in Germania Est con i dissidenti.
In più accetterei più di buon cuore che la società dicesse:" I soldi non ci sono si rimane così, via i villeggianti, rosa ridotta a 25 giocatori e questo è quanto.Grazie" Piuttosto che sentire un nome alla settimana che poi alla fine firma per altri e fare figure da cioccolatai.Noi purtroppo non abbiamo il giocatore da 20-30-40 Mil( come la Juve, che ci scommetto un rene uno tra Pogba e Vidal lo venderà eccome) che vogliono tutti e quindi non possiamo fare mercato.Il nostro più grande colpo sarà sfrattare i parassiti da Milanello sperando che Pippo faccia il mazzo a tutti tirando fuori il meglio.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky c'è una pretendente in più per Alessio Cerci: il Monaco.*


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky c'è una pretendente in più per Alessio Cerci: il Monaco.*



Per me alla fine rimane al torino, cairo sta sbagliando strategia se pensa di speculare su cerci. La fortuna nostra è che siamo senza soldi.


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2014)

Troppa concorrenza pure per questo, non arriverà


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2014)

Ennesimo fumo negli occhi dell accoppiata ... Non fatevi fregare .


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ennesimo fumo negli occhi dell accoppiata ... Non fatevi fregare .



.

Questi quando fanno le offerte le fanno ancora in lire. Lì sì che abbiamo i mln.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Luglio 2014)

magari arrivasse.L'estate scorsa se fosse arrivato saremmo stati tutti ultrafelici,quest anno la delusione per il mancato arrivo di iturbe sta un po' condizionando il giudizio nei confronti di un giocatore che da due stagioni sta facendo grandi cose nel torino.A me piace molto,credo sia ideale in un 4-3-3 come esterno destro.Ed all'occorrenza,a differenza di elshaarawy,sa disimpegnarsi molto bene anche come seconda punta.Inoltre è stato richiesto espressamente da inzaghi,che ha chiesto,giustamente,un esterno di ruolo e non un giocatore da adattare.
C'è da dire pero' che la richiesta di cairo(20 milioni) per un giocatore col contratto in scadenza nel 2015 è un'esagerazione,13-15 sarebbe una cifra equa,a mio parere


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Luglio 2014)

Giovinco al Parma aveva numeri anche superiori di Cerci al Torino. Forse Cerci gli è superiore per stazza fisica, ma alla fine siamo lì. A sto punto se dobbiamo spendere 20 milioni per questo, tanto vale che Galliani chieda il nanetto in prestito dalla sua squadra del cuore... magari ci fanno un regalo


----------



## Serginho (19 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Giovinco al Parma aveva numeri anche superiori di Cerci al Torino. Forse Cerci gli è superiore per stazza fisica, ma alla fine siamo lì. A sto punto se dobbiamo spendere 20 milioni per questo, tanto vale che Galliani chieda il nanetto in prestito dalla sua squadra del cuore... magari ci fanno un regalo



Giovinco non è un'ala e non c'entra nulla col 4-3-3


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Luglio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Giovinco non è un'ala e non c'entra nulla col 4-3-3



Sto facendo un semplice paragone tra due crack da provincia. Cerci ha fatto anche la seconda punta, quindi il paragone ci sta.

E la parte di Giovinco da noi era ovviamente ironica.


----------



## Serginho (19 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sto facendo un semplice paragone tra due crack da provincia. Cerci ha fatto anche la seconda punta, quindi il paragone ci sta.
> 
> E la parte di Giovinco da noi era ovviamente ironica.



Paragone che come al solito non c'entra nulla col topic e ha poco senso


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky c'è una pretendente in più per Alessio Cerci: il Monaco.*



il monaco, con tutti i miliardi che ha, se fosse davvero interessato l'avrebbe già preso in un nanosecondo. 
manco stessimo parlando del nuovo ronaldo. 

siamo quasi alla fine di luglio e cerci è ancora lì nel torino, alla fine cairo ce lo tirerà dietro a 15 milioni.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Luglio 2014)

Io su cerci non ci sputo sopra, a determinate cifre lo prenderei, anche se punterei su qualcun altro...


----------



## cris (19 Luglio 2014)

per me è sopravvalutato, sicuramente non è da milan


----------



## Aron (19 Luglio 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Io su cerci non ci sputo sopra, a determinate cifre lo prenderei, anche se punterei su qualcun altro...



Farebbe la differenza, è innegabile.
Va detto anche che non sarebbe una gran cosa se spendono 20 milioni per Cerci e poi la Roma compra Shaqiri a 15.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Luglio 2014)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Paragone che come al solito non c'entra nulla col topic e ha poco senso



Come al solito che? Chi ti conosce 

Dico semplicemente che Cerci non vale più di un Giovinco, o di qualsiasi altro "fenomeno" italiano che passa da una squadretta a una big. E siamo nel topic di Cerci, parlo di lui eh.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Luglio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> per me è sopravvalutato, sicuramente non è da milan


Dipende da che Milan intendi. Se intendi quello di Kaka, Sheva, Seedorf, Inzaghi, Nesta ecc allora si.
Ma in questo Milan lo vedrei bene visto come stiamo messi ultimamente.


----------



## Serginho (19 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come al solito che? Chi ti conosce
> 
> Dico semplicemente che Cerci non vale più di un Giovinco, o di qualsiasi altro "fenomeno" italiano che passa da una squadretta a una big. E siamo nel topic di Cerci, parlo di lui eh.



A dire il vero in questo topic ti ho visto fare solo continui interventi senza molto senso, si è capito come la pensi su Cerci non c'è bisogno di ribadirlo con paragoni alla membro di canide ogni due ore


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky c'è una pretendente in più per Alessio Cerci: il Monaco.*



.


----------



## pennyhill (19 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky c'è una pretendente in più per Alessio Cerci: il Monaco.*





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *il monaco, con tutti i miliardi che ha, se fosse davvero interessato l'avrebbe già preso in un nanosecondo. *
> manco stessimo parlando del nuovo ronaldo.
> 
> siamo quasi alla fine di luglio e cerci è ancora lì nel torino, alla fine cairo ce lo tirerà dietro a 15 milioni.




Siamo quasi alla fine di luglio, questi si qualificano per la Champions, e per il momento hanno acquistato a titolo definitivo Abdennour (13 milioni), che andrà a sostituire Abidal. Ceduto anche Riviere, ma per il resto in entrata (Traorè era già stato preso a gennaio) non hanno fatto nulla.
Lo stesso Abdennour, per quanto investimento importate (13 milioni per un solo giocatore, il Milan ancora non li tira fuori ), l'avevano già in rosa.
Dodici mesi fa, senza Champions e da neo promossi, avevano già preso una decina di giocatori.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Siamo quasi alla fine di luglio, questi si qualificano per la Champions, e per il momento hanno acquistato a titolo definitivo Abdennour (13 milioni), che andrà a sostituire Abidal. Ceduto anche Riviere, ma per il resto in entrata (Traorè era già stato preso a gennaio) non hanno fatto nulla.
> Lo stesso Abdennour, per quanto investimento importate (13 milioni per un solo giocatore, il Milan ancora non li tira fuori ), l'avevano già in rosa.
> Dodici mesi fa, senza Champions e da neo promossi, avevano già preso una decina di giocatori.



Proprio per questo mi aspetto che prendano un nome grosso soprattutto se James Rodriguez andrà via.


----------



## Milo (21 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Di Marzio, è Cerci il prescelto di Inzaghi *


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2014)

*Di Marzio: Inzaghi ha deciso: vuole Alessio Cerci. E' lui il regalo chiesto alla dirigenza. L'attaccante granata, infatti, viene considerato il profilo ideale per completare il reparto d'attacco.*


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio, è Cerci il prescelto di Inzaghi *



Se Di Marzio dice così,vuol dire che Cerci non verrà al 100%.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Inzaghi ha deciso: vuole Alessio Cerci. E' lui il regalo chiesto alla dirigenza. L'attaccante granata, infatti, viene considerato il profilo ideale per completare il reparto d'attacco.*



Inzaghi mi stupisce in negativo. Con la sua esperienza, dovrebbe sapere che esistono dei giocatori che hanno il temperamento adatto per giocare in una grande squadra e con certe pressioni e dei giocatori che possono rendere soltanto in provincia. Dovrebbe sapere che ci sono giocatori adatti a giocare in una squadra che vuole imporre il proprio gioco e che si troverà spesso davanti difese schierate e giocatori adatti soltanto a giocare in contropiede. 
Di galliani ormai non mi stupisco più. Depay e Shaqiri si muovono più o meno per le cifre di Cerci, ma lui conosce giusto Cerci, Ljajic, Lavezzi e Nani, quindi è normale che, come si muova, si muova male....
Per me rischiamo il Matri bis.


----------



## cris (21 Luglio 2014)

cerci per me non é da milan... giocatorino


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi mi stupisce in negativo. Con la sua esperienza, dovrebbe sapere che esistono dei giocatori che hanno il temperamento adatto per giocare in una grande squadra e con certe pressioni e dei giocatori che possono rendere soltanto in provincia. Dovrebbe sapere che ci sono giocatori adatti a giocare in una squadra che vuole imporre il proprio gioco e che si troverà spesso davanti difese schierate e giocatori adatti soltanto a giocare in contropiede.
> Di galliani ormai non mi stupisco più. Depay e Shaqiri si muovono più o meno per le cifre di Cerci, ma lui conosce giusto Cerci, Ljajic, Lavezzi e Nani, quindi è normale che, come si muova, si muova male....
> Per me rischiamo il Matri bis.



Beh,onestamente,non credo che Cerci sia il pupillo di Inzaghi e la sua prima scelta.
Gli avranno chiesto se preferisce Nani,Biabiany o Cerci,o se magari intende puntare su Hondà o su Niang,e lui ha scelto il meno peggio.


----------



## Butcher (21 Luglio 2014)

Purtroppo dobbiamo cominciare a metterci in testa che Cerci è il massimo che possiamo permetterci (forse). Meglio lui di Nani o Lavezzi!


----------



## aleslash (21 Luglio 2014)

Vabbe a sto punto prendiamolo, piuttosto che nani o biabany mi prendo lui


----------



## hiei87 (21 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh,onestamente,non credo che Cerci sia il pupillo di Inzaghi e la sua prima scelta.
> Gli avranno chiesto se preferisce Nani,Biabiany o Cerci,o se magari intende puntare su Hondà o su Niang,e lui ha scelto il meno peggio.



Ovviamente, parlo per ipotesi, prendendo per buona la notizia che Cerci sia la prima scelta...In ogni caso, avrebbe potuto fare altri nomi e spiegare a galliani perchè l'acquisto di Cerci sarebbe deleterio per noi, invece pare puntarci...


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Purtroppo dobbiamo cominciare a metterci in testa che Cerci è il massimo che possiamo permetterci (forse). Meglio lui di Nani o Lavezzi!



Esattamente.


----------



## Gas (21 Luglio 2014)

A me Cerci non piace, da tifoso non mi solletica per nulla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2014)

Sarei contentissimo di un suo arrivo, soprattutto in considerazione dell'attuale Milan piuttosto dimesso. A destra è perfetto, molto più di Taarabt. Con Faraone e Balotelli comporrebbe un trio fantastico.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Luglio 2014)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, parlo per ipotesi, prendendo per buona la notizia che Cerci sia la prima scelta...In ogni caso, avrebbe potuto fare altri nomi e spiegare a galliani perchè l'acquisto di Cerci sarebbe deleterio per noi, invece pare puntarci...



Lo so,avrebbe dovuto fare altri nomi. Però oh,si sapeva che Inzaghi sarebbe stato uno YesMan,e che pur di allenare il Milan avrebbe accettato anche l'arrivo di Meggiorini al posto di El Shaarawy. Anzi,è già tanto che abbia puntato sul 433 e non sul 4312 che "piace al Presidente".


----------



## Gas (21 Luglio 2014)

A me Cerci non piace, da tifoso non mi solletica per nulla.


----------



## sion (21 Luglio 2014)

a me piace,in questo milan puo' essere importante


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Luglio 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Vabbe a sto punto prendiamolo, piuttosto che nani o biabany mi prendo lui



il problema è che ci schifa anche lui, ho letto in giro che preferirebbe andare all'inter.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Lo so,avrebbe dovuto fare altri nomi. Però oh,si sapeva che Inzaghi sarebbe stato uno YesMan,e che pur di allenare il Milan avrebbe accettato anche l'arrivo di Meggiorini al posto di El Shaarawy. Anzi,è già tanto che abbia puntato sul 433 e non sul 4312 che "piace al Presidente".



Quello è vero...Già il fatto che fosse l'uomo di galliani era emblematico...


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Inzaghi ha deciso: vuole Alessio Cerci. E' lui il regalo chiesto alla dirigenza. L'attaccante granata, infatti, viene considerato il profilo ideale per completare il reparto d'attacco.*




.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Inzaghi ha deciso: vuole Alessio Cerci. E' lui il regalo chiesto alla dirigenza. L'attaccante granata, infatti, viene considerato il profilo ideale per completare il reparto d'attacco.*



Arjen Cerccen... il Robben di Valmontone... Winston Cercill... chiamatelo come volete ma nell'attuale Milan questo qui è un top senza se e senza ma


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> il problema è che ci schifa anche lui, ho letto in giro che preferirebbe andare all'inter.



Chi, Cerci?? 

Inzaghi sicuramente preferisce uno con cui possa dialogare, in italiano, che sappia ascoltare ed esprimersi. Uno che obbedisca da buon soldato. 
Quest'anno bisogna partire bene con uno affidabile, per prendere un campione come Lavezzi c'è tempo, anche Gennaio o l'anno prossimo.


----------



## sion (21 Luglio 2014)

la cosa dell'inter e' stato confermato che era una cavolata di tuttosporc


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Luglio 2014)




----------



## Jaqen (21 Luglio 2014)

Speriamo. È un '87, 27 anni da compiere tra qualche giorno.. Se in un triennio non fa abbastanza poi è comunque rivendibilissimo. Ed è molto più forte di Nani.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Luglio 2014)

Va bene,dato che lui è la prima scelta che almeno lo prendessero al più presto!


----------



## sion (21 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>


non l'ho capita


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Speriamo. È un '87, 27 anni da compiere tra qualche giorno.. Se in un triennio non fa abbastanza poi è comunque rivendibilissimo. Ed è molto più forte di Nani.



A 27 anni un calciatore comincia ad esser nel pieno della maturità, sia fisica che mentale, è l'età giusta


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Luglio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Beh,onestamente,non credo che Cerci sia il pupillo di Inzaghi e la sua prima scelta.
> Gli avranno chiesto se preferisce Nani,Biabiany o Cerci,o se magari intende puntare su Hondà o su Niang,e lui ha scelto il meno peggio.



invece bisogna sperare che se si prende Cerci è perché è voluto dal mister, vuol dire che il mister ha già idea di come utilizzarlo...


----------



## Frikez (21 Luglio 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Arjen Cerccen... il Robben di Valmontone... Winston Cercill... chiamatelo come volete ma nell'attuale Milan questo qui è un top senza se e senza ma


----------



## Frikez (21 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Inzaghi ha deciso: vuole Alessio Cerci. E' lui il regalo chiesto alla dirigenza. L'attaccante granata, infatti, viene considerato il profilo ideale per completare il reparto d'attacco.*



.


----------



## Dexter (22 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Inzaghi ha deciso: vuole Alessio Cerci. E' lui il regalo chiesto alla dirigenza. L'attaccante granata, infatti, viene considerato il profilo ideale per completare il reparto d'attacco.*



Non capisco l'entusiasmo di molti...Ok,rispetto a Nani e Biabiany è chiaro sia meglio Cerci, ma la mia opinione è che è un giocatore perfetto per l'Europa League, di certo non per provare a tornare ai vertici quindi. Aggiungo che economicamente è un'operazione da babbi, se questo qui fallisce, a 28 anni con 0 presenze in Europa te lo piglia al massimo la Samp a 5 milioni, sempre che non prende troppo di ingaggio. Rispetto ad Iturbe,Shaquiri o Yarmolenko, è una robettina.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non capisco l'entusiasmo di molti...Ok,rispetto a Nani e Biabiany è chiaro sia meglio Cerci, ma la mia opinione è che è un giocatore perfetto per l'Europa League, di certo non per provare a tornare ai vertici quindi. Aggiungo che economicamente è un'operazione da babbi, se questo qui fallisce, a 28 anni con 0 presenze in Europa te lo piglia al massimo la Samp a 5 milioni, sempre che non prende troppo di ingaggio. Rispetto ad Iturbe,Shaquiri o Yarmolenko, è una robettina.



esatto.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Luglio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> cerci per me non é da milan... giocatorino


Non siamo più il Milan di una volta..


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2014)

puntiamo decisamente all'Europa League comunque. Non vedo come competere col terzetto di testa con Cerci, Abate, Poli, Balotelli, Abbiati, Alex e compagnia bella.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Luglio 2014)

Il fatto che questo sia un Milan mediocre e che attualmente abbiamo gente peggiore di Cerci non giustifica nulla. Siamo mediocri perchè continuiamo a comprare gente mediocre come Cerci. Gente che oltretutto poi non si riesce più a vendere. L'anno scorso abbiamo buttato via l'intero budget per Matri, quest anno rischiamo di fare lo stesso errore.
Dovremmo cercare qualche potenziale campione, anche se acerbo, dovesse anche essere un rischio, invece ci accontentiamo sempre del mediocre sicuro. La lista degli obiettivi per il ruolo di esterno d'attacco è qualcosa di aberrante, oltretutto pensando che al momento c'è pieno di talenti interessanti nel ruolo a prezzi uguali o inferiori a quello del torinista...


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Luglio 2014)

Come già detto da altri con lo stesso prezzo compri Depay, Lens, e altri...giovani interessantissimi e forti


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Luglio 2014)

Arriva il campione. Evvai. 
Immagino Inzaghi i salti di gioia che starà facendo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Luglio 2014)

Cerci di certo non è un top player però è un giocatore che potrebbe fare bene, se si chiamasse Cercinho magari sarebbe costato 25 milioni ancora 5 anni fa..
Un giocatore deve soprattutto essere funzionale, guardate Conte quante volte utilizzava Giaccherini..sarà mica stato meglio di Cerci..18 milioni sono forse troppi ma se Iturbe per 6 mesi buoni te ne chiedono 30 cosa puoi pretendere?Cerci sono 3 anni che gioca a ottimi livelli..Anch'io al Milan vorrei vedere i fenomeni però oggi questo passa il convento..


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Inzaghi ha deciso: vuole Alessio Cerci. E' lui il regalo chiesto alla dirigenza. L'attaccante granata, infatti, viene considerato il profilo ideale per completare il reparto d'attacco.*



Se la nuova filosofia di pippo è di giocare il classico gioco in contropiede allora ben venga cerci. Anzi è perfetto proprio come dice lui. Se invece il milan come credono un po' tutti la partita dovrebbe farla, impostarla secondo i suoi tempi allora cerci è inutile.
Forse dobbiamo adeguarci anche al ridimensionamento tattico del milan.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Se la nuova filosofia di pippo è di giocare il classico gioco in contropiede allora ben venga cerci. Anzi è perfetto proprio come dice lui. Se invece il milan come credono un po' tutti la partita dovrebbe farla, impostarla secondo i suoi tempi allora cerci è inutile.
> Forse dobbiamo adeguarci anche al ridimensionamento tattico del milan.



A mio avviso giocheremo di ripartenze.

In fondo con El Sharawy e Cerci sarebbe la cosa piu sensata, alla faccia del dominare la partita.


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A mio avviso giocheremo di ripartenze.
> 
> In fondo con El Sharawy e Cerci sarebbe la cosa piu sensata, alla faccia del dominare la partita.




Sono d'accordo ma a questo punto il centrocampo diventa ancora più determinante.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Luglio 2014)

Magari Cerci, magari.


----------



## Djici (22 Luglio 2014)

cerci mi piace molto.

ma voglio pure taarabt.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Luglio 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> cerci mi piace molto.
> 
> ma voglio pure taarabt.



Idem.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2014)

Ragazzi io verramente non capisco .. gente che si lamenta di cerci .. ma avete visto che cosa ci aspetta se non arriva lui ?? NANI !!!!.. Robinho !!! ... NIANGGGG .. 

capiamoci... lo so anche io che avremmo bisogno di altro ma questo è quello che passa al convento ed è pure di piu di quello che abbiamo .


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io verramente non capisco .. gente che si lamenta di cerci .. ma avete visto che cosa ci aspetta se non arriva lui ?? NANI !!!!.. Robinho !!! ... NIANGGGG ..
> 
> capiamoci... lo so anche io che avremmo bisogno di altro ma questo è quello che passa al convento ed è pure di piu di quello che abbiamo .



non è questione di lamentarsi, anzi, ma non c'è prospettiva.

Mettiamo anche che giocasse bene il campionato, ci aiuta ad andare in champions, a questo punto diventa inutile, perchè non è abbastanza forte da fare la differenza anche in Europa, ma ci toccherà ternerlo perchè non l' avremo ammortizzato visto il costo altissimo del cartellino, l' ingaggio ecc....

Almeno con Iturbe, la speranza la potevi avere che potesse crescere e diventare un top player.

Cerci non farà di sicuro piu di quanto ci aspettiamo, anzi, è probabile faccia di meno.. tutto qui. Non che Cerci sia scarso.


----------



## sion (22 Luglio 2014)

ma non e' scritto da nessuna parte..uno non puo' dire a priori che in europa non e' forte cosi non puoi dire che fara' un bel campionato..quello che si sa ad oggi e' che e' sicuramente emglio di quelli che abbiamo e piuttosto che niente o paramentri zero inutili mi provo cerci almeno abbiamo una speranza di vedere ALMENO qualcosa di nuovo..che faccia bene o male si puo' applicare a qualsiasi giocatore.

dove sta scritto che iturbe diventera' un top player e fara' vincere lo scudetto alla roma?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non è questione di lamentarsi, anzi, ma non c'è prospettiva.
> 
> Mettiamo anche che giocasse bene il campionato, ci aiuta ad andare in champions, a questo punto diventa inutile, perchè non è abbastanza forte da fare la differenza anche in Europa, ma ci toccherà ternerlo perchè non l' avremo ammortizzato visto il costo altissimo del cartellino, l' ingaggio ecc....
> 
> ...



c'è una cosa che si chiama crescita graduale , prima di pensare a fare la differenza in champions , bisogna preoccuparsi di andare in europa  di certo , se dovessimo prendere cerci , sarebbe un bel segnale almeno hanno capito che bisogna prima di tutto prendere giocatori funzionali al modulo di gioco scelto


----------



## DennyJersey (22 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> c'è una cosa che si chiama crescita graduale , prima di pensare a fare la differenza in champions , bisogna preoccuparsi di andare in europa  di certo , se dovessimo prendere cerci , sarebbe un bel segnale almeno hanno capito che bisogna prima di tutto prendere giocatori funzionali al modulo di gioco scelto



Quotone! ;-)


----------



## dottor Totem (22 Luglio 2014)

Cerci non è un investimento e davanti non abbiamo questa grande esigenza come l'abbiamo a centrocampo. Senza interventi a centrocampo l'acquisto di cerci è ininfluente. L'anno scorso facevamo lo stesso ragionamento sulla difesa, dopo che abbiamo preso 3-4 gol a partita si sono decisi a intervenire. 
Agli stessi soldi io preferirei un centrocampista.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> c'è una cosa che si chiama crescita graduale , prima di pensare a fare la differenza in champions , bisogna preoccuparsi di andare in europa  di certo , se dovessimo prendere cerci , sarebbe un bel segnale almeno hanno capito che bisogna prima di tutto prendere giocatori funzionali al modulo di gioco scelto





DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Quotone! ;-)



Ragazzi 

Se potessimo parlare di crescita graduale, sarei d' accordo con voi, ma non possiamo permettercelo ad oggi.

Non è che se compriamo Cerci a 20, poi l' anno prossimo prendiamo Cuadrado a 30 eh..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi
> 
> Se potessimo parlare di crescita graduale, sarei d' accordo con voi, ma non possiamo permettercelo ad oggi.
> 
> Non è che se compriamo Cerci a 20, poi l' anno prossimo prendiamo Cuadrado a 30 eh..



se non possiamo permetterci cerci non capisco come possiamo permetterci uno piu costoso di certi  prima che qualcuno dica : "eh ma bisogna scoprire l'iturbe di turno prima che diventi famoso" vi ricordo che a fare il bello e cattivo tempo in fase di mercato abbiamo ancora adriano "al milan non serve il ds" galliani , quindi inutile farsi il sangue amaro , se dovesse arrivare cerci riteniamoci fortunati


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se non possiamo permetterci cerci non capisco come possiamo permetterci uno piu costoso di certi  prima che qualcuno dica : "eh ma bisogna scoprire l'iturbe di turno prima che diventi famoso" vi ricordo che a fare il bello e cattivo tempo in fase di mercato abbiamo ancora adriano "al milan non serve il ds" galliani , quindi inutile farsi il sangue amaro , se dovesse arrivare cerci riteniamoci fortunati



Ripeto, non ho detto che son contro Cerci, ma solo che avrei cercato altro vista la nostra situazione, tutto qui.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2014)

da prendere sia cerci che taarabt, avremmo un parco attanti fenomenale, meglio ancora se si riuscisse a fare lo scambio di punta balotelli/martinez


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non è questione di lamentarsi, anzi, ma non c'è prospettiva.
> 
> Mettiamo anche che giocasse bene il campionato, ci aiuta ad andare in champions, a questo punto diventa inutile, perchè non è abbastanza forte da fare la differenza anche in Europa, ma ci toccherà ternerlo perchè non l' avremo ammortizzato visto il costo altissimo del cartellino, l' ingaggio ecc....
> 
> ...




Se , ciao core .. prima di pensare alla champions bisogna andarci e senza i giocatori DI QUALITA' non ci vai e continuerai a maledire le giornate No di balotelli


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2014)

però ragazzi, fino a gennaio nessuno, e dico NESSUNO osava lamentarsi di Cerci, anzi! dicevate che era impossibile per noi e che tanto andava alla juve o alla roma...

Perché tutto questo pessimismo ora??

Non è vecchio e non prende miliardi, perché bocciarlo subito???


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2014)

Ma Cerci va bene perché stiamo messi MALISSIMO. Però bisogna anche capire che con Cerci non puoi di certo parlare di obiettivi grandiosi soprattutto a lungo termine. Come qualcuno ha osservato, Cerci sicuramente ti dà una mano a tornare in Europa (soprattutto in Europa League, perché la squadra non è competitiva per le prime 3 posizioni con o senza Cerci), ma l'anno seguente non è il giocatore che ti fa la differenza in Europa, in nessun tipo di campo (è il giocatore che sa la fa sotto appena la famosa asticella si alza, e l'ha dimostrato, ecco perché io penso che al Milan fallirà in stile Gilardino) e ci ritroviamo di nuovo qui a parlare di giocatori inadeguati, di giocatori non da Milan...
Perché è pur vero che ORA non siamo più il Milan, ma l'obiettivo è tornare ad esserlo, ritornare in Champions. E se ritorni in Champions con Cerci, Balotelli, Abate, Abbiati o Agazzi, Mortolivo, Muntari, Poli e compagnia bella, fai solo brutte figure.

Serve un giocatore che può darti qualcosa di importante anche in prospettiva di obiettivi più importanti di un quarto posto...

Se arriva Cerci, per dire, mi sembra alquanto ipocrita dire: "Eh ma dobbiamo puntare allo scudetto"....


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma Cerci va bene perché stiamo messi MALISSIMO. Però bisogna anche capire che con Cerci non puoi di certo parlare di obiettivi grandiosi soprattutto a lungo termine. Come qualcuno ha osservato, Cerci sicuramente ti dà una mano a tornare in Europa (soprattutto in Europa League, perché la squadra non è competitiva per le prime 3 posizioni con o senza Cerci), ma l'anno seguente non è il giocatore che ti fa la differenza in Europa, in nessun tipo di campo (è il giocatore che sa la fa sotto appena la famosa asticella si alza, e l'ha dimostrato, ecco perché io penso che al Milan fallirà in stile Gilardino) e ci ritroviamo di nuovo qui a parlare di giocatori inadeguati, di giocatori non da Milan...
> Perché è pur vero che ORA non siamo più il Milan, ma l'obiettivo è tornare ad esserlo, ritornare in Champions. E se ritorni in Champions con Cerci, Balotelli, Abate, Abbiati o Agazzi, Mortolivo, Muntari, Poli e compagnia bella, fai solo brutte figure.
> 
> Serve un giocatore che può darti qualcosa di importante anche in prospettiva di obiettivi più importanti di un quarto posto...
> ...




Si ok tutto bello.. ma sai che la nostra massima anbizione a livello economico è cerci... quindi a questo punto piuttosto che tenermi il panzone brasiliano o Nani mi prendo lui..


----------



## pazzomania (22 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma Cerci va bene perché stiamo messi MALISSIMO. Però bisogna anche capire che con Cerci non puoi di certo parlare di obiettivi grandiosi soprattutto a lungo termine. Come qualcuno ha osservato, Cerci sicuramente ti dà una mano a tornare in Europa (soprattutto in Europa League, perché la squadra non è competitiva per le prime 3 posizioni con o senza Cerci), ma l'anno seguente non è il giocatore che ti fa la differenza in Europa, in nessun tipo di campo (è il giocatore che sa la fa sotto appena la famosa asticella si alza, e l'ha dimostrato, ecco perché io penso che al Milan fallirà in stile Gilardino) e ci ritroviamo di nuovo qui a parlare di giocatori inadeguati, di giocatori non da Milan...
> Perché è pur vero che ORA non siamo più il Milan, ma l'obiettivo è tornare ad esserlo, ritornare in Champions. E se ritorni in Champions con Cerci, Balotelli, Abate, Abbiati o Agazzi, Mortolivo, Muntari, Poli e compagnia bella, fai solo brutte figure.
> 
> Serve un giocatore che può darti qualcosa di importante anche in prospettiva di obiettivi più importanti di un quarto posto...
> ...



Quotissimo.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ok tutto bello.. ma sai che la nostra massima anbizione a livello economico è cerci... quindi a questo punto piuttosto che tenermi il panzone brasiliano o Nani mi prendo lui..



Se con 20 milioni di euro non sei in grado di portarti a casa un ala destra di sicura prospettiva, credo tu debba cambiare mestiere.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ok tutto bello.. ma sai che la nostra massima anbizione a livello economico è cerci... quindi a questo punto piuttosto che tenermi il panzone brasiliano o Nani mi prendo lui..



certo... ripeto... Cerci va bene rispetto a come stiamo messi. Però poi non lamentiamoci se non abbiamo giocatori da Milan eh!
Rispetto a Robinho e Nani è oro colato, ma perché poniamo come termini di paragone proprio il peggio del peggio.
Possiamo permetterci solo Cerci? Bah... Cerci costa non meno di 17mln secondo me...e 2,5/3 all'anno glieli devi dare... non mi sembra un'operazione molto in linea con le nostre finanze. Strootman è stato preso a queste cifre e a detta del Gallo "Era un'operazione fuori dalle nostre corde perché costava troppo".
In ogni caso che ben venga Cerci... ma mi incavolerei non poco nel sentire Galliani o qualche tifoso dire: "Ora siamo da scudetto"... nemmeno "La zona Champions è d'obbligo".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma Cerci va bene perché stiamo messi MALISSIMO. Però bisogna anche capire che con Cerci non puoi di certo parlare di obiettivi grandiosi soprattutto a lungo termine. Come qualcuno ha osservato, Cerci sicuramente ti dà una mano a tornare in Europa (soprattutto in Europa League, perché la squadra non è competitiva per le prime 3 posizioni con o senza Cerci), ma l'anno seguente non è il giocatore che ti fa la differenza in Europa, in nessun tipo di campo (è il giocatore che sa la fa sotto appena la famosa asticella si alza, e l'ha dimostrato, ecco perché io penso che al Milan fallirà in stile Gilardino) e ci ritroviamo di nuovo qui a parlare di giocatori inadeguati, di giocatori non da Milan...
> Perché è pur vero che ORA non siamo più il Milan, ma l'obiettivo è tornare ad esserlo, ritornare in Champions. E se ritorni in Champions con Cerci, Balotelli, Abate, Abbiati o Agazzi, Mortolivo, Muntari, Poli e compagnia bella, fai solo brutte figure.
> 
> Serve un giocatore che può darti qualcosa di importante anche in prospettiva di obiettivi più importanti di un quarto posto...
> ...



lungo termine ? con galliani e berlusconi si naviga a vista d'occhio


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Inzaghi ha deciso: vuole Alessio Cerci. E' lui il regalo chiesto alla dirigenza. L'attaccante granata, infatti, viene considerato il profilo ideale per completare il reparto d'attacco.*



Sarà spacciato per il grande colpo mah, beh certo meglio lui di Niang,binho ecc ma era meglio puntare su altri va beh.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma Cerci va bene perché stiamo messi MALISSIMO. Però bisogna anche capire che con Cerci non puoi di certo parlare di obiettivi grandiosi soprattutto a lungo termine. Come qualcuno ha osservato, Cerci sicuramente ti dà una mano a tornare in Europa (soprattutto in Europa League, perché la squadra non è competitiva per le prime 3 posizioni con o senza Cerci), ma l'anno seguente non è il giocatore che ti fa la differenza in Europa, in nessun tipo di campo (è il giocatore che sa la fa sotto appena la famosa asticella si alza, e l'ha dimostrato, ecco perché io penso che al Milan fallirà in stile Gilardino) e ci ritroviamo di nuovo qui a parlare di giocatori inadeguati, di giocatori non da Milan...
> Perché è pur vero che ORA non siamo più il Milan, ma l'obiettivo è tornare ad esserlo, ritornare in Champions. E se ritorni in Champions con Cerci, Balotelli, Abate, Abbiati o Agazzi, Mortolivo, Muntari, Poli e compagnia bella, fai solo brutte figure.
> 
> Serve un giocatore che può darti qualcosa di importante anche in prospettiva di obiettivi più importanti di un quarto posto...
> ...


Hai tutte le ragioni del mondo, ma a questo punto avresti dovuto capire che il Milan non ha più grandi obiettivi, quindi pretendere che possano arrivare grandi giocatori è alquanto paradossale. Oramai è a tutti chiaro cosa sia il Milan. Suvvia.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Inzaghi ha deciso: vuole Alessio Cerci. E' lui il regalo chiesto alla dirigenza. L'attaccante granata, infatti, viene considerato il profilo ideale per completare il reparto d'attacco.*



.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Luglio 2014)

Io concordo con i pessimisti sull'affare Cerci: ok buon giocatore ma fra due anni sarà odiato come Robinho oggi. 27 anni, ormai non è un giovane fresco fresco. Zero programmazione, zero. Abbiamo una rosa scarsa e con nessun potenziale futuro, che strazio.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io concordo con i pessimisti sull'affare Cerci: ok buon giocatore ma fra due anni sarà odiato come Robinho oggi. 27 anni, ormai non è un giovane fresco fresco. Zero programmazione, zero. Abbiamo una rosa scarsa e con nessun potenziale futuro, che strazio.



però ti poteri dire che non è vecchio, non ci costa 7-8 milioni lordi, e che non farà bene è tutto da vedere.

proviamoci, non sarà un peso eccessivo, in più ci sono buone possibilità di inserire nella trattativa quel ces*o a pedali di niang.

io tutto questo pessimismo non ce lo vedo, sono molto più pessimista, per esempio, di balotelli. I gol li deve fare balo, non cerci.


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> però ti poteri dire che non è vecchio, non ci costa 7-8 milioni lordi, e che non farà bene è tutto da vedere.
> 
> proviamoci, non sarà un peso eccessivo, in più ci sono buone possibilità di inserire nella trattativa quel ces*o a pedali di niang.
> 
> io tutto questo pessimismo non ce lo vedo, sono molto più pessimista, per esempio, di balotelli. I gol li deve fare balo, non cerci.


Ma può fare anche bene, ma fra 2 anni è da trovare un sostituto. 

Preferisco prendere un giovane come Depay che fa due anni alla grande e che nel 2017 venderemo per una bella cifra


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma può fare anche bene, ma fra 2 anni è da trovare un sostituto.
> 
> Preferisco prendere un giovane come Depay che fa due anni alla grande e che nel 2017 venderemo per una bella cifra



perché trà 2 anni??? un giocatore a 29 anni lo devi buttare via????


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> perché trà 2 anni??? un giocatore a 29 anni lo devi buttare via????


A 30-31 anni saremo nelle stessa situazione di Robinho, cioè non ricavare nulla


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> A 30-31 anni saremo nelle stessa situazione di Robinho, cioè non ricavare nulla



per arrivare a 31 anni devono passare 4 anni, e se continua a non prende un grosso stipendio non sarà assolutamente un peso come robinho!


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> per arrivare a 31 anni devono passare 4 anni, e se continua a non prende un grosso stipendio non sarà assolutamente un peso come robinho!


Si ma io intendo: guarda la Roma, sta prendendo giovani già affermati, fra 2 anni o 4 anni li può rivendere e incassare una grande cifra e rifare mercato, noi invece non conosciamo altro che giocatori già maturi e oltre i 26 anni


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si ma io intendo: guarda la Roma, sta prendendo giovani già affermati, fra 2 anni o 4 anni li può rivendere e incassare una grande cifra e rifare mercato, noi invece non conosciamo altro che giocatori già maturi e oltre i 26 anni



Su codesto ti do ragione in pieno, non siamo più ai livelli dei primi due ma comunque da un robinho strapagto ed un buon elemento che prende la metà è comunque un upgrade, ovviamente non allo stesso livello della roma...


----------



## MrPeppez (22 Luglio 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Su codesto ti do ragione in pieno, non siamo più ai livelli dei primi due ma comunque da un robinho strapagto ed un buon elemento che prende la metà è comunque un upgrade, ovviamente non allo stesso livello della roma...


Questo non lo metto in dubbio, speriamo che cominceranno anche a programmare per il futuro e non investendo sulla Primavera e basta.


----------



## aleslash (22 Luglio 2014)

Ma qualcuno mi spiega come lo paghiamo? Con l'ingaggio risparmiato da robinho? No perche io non vedo soldi freschi da reinvestire


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, il Monaco è pronto ad offrire 20mln per Cerci con un ingaggio a 2,5 mln di euro*


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, il Monaco è pronto ad offrire 20mln per Cerci con un ingaggio a 2,5 mln di euro*


Ciao Cerci


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2014)

Leggete per favore,grazie

http://www.milanworld.net/chi-non-quota-le-ultime-news-settimana-di-ban-vt19903.html#post513373


----------



## Jino (23 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, il Monaco è pronto ad offrire 20mln per Cerci con un ingaggio a 2,5 mln di euro*



Una cosa è certa, se il Monaco è realmente interessato lasciamo il tavolo. Non si può competere con loro, punto.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Luglio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, il Monaco è pronto ad offrire 20mln per Cerci con un ingaggio a 2,5 mln di euro*



Come valeva per iturbe,lavezzi, e tutti i prossimi: non hanno mai fatto una trattativa, non abbiamo 500K per rami e mai ne avremo 20M per un giocatore per un bel po'. 
Sembra ormai una strategia mediatica di adriano, far credere di interessarsi a giocatori ma in verità sa benissimo che non concluderà mai l'operazione.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Luglio 2014)

*Pedullà: "Nessuna novità su Cerci. Il Monaco, ad oggi, potrebbe presentare un'offerta da 18-20 milioni milioni. Il Milan, no. Il mercato dei rossoneri in questo momento va così. Non ci sono margini di manovra".**

*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Luglio 2014)

Andrà al Monaco.


----------



## Djici (24 Luglio 2014)

ma berlusconi ha datto l'ok per cosa ?

aspettare che un altra squadra se lo prenda ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2014)

*Galliani su Cerci:"Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno, se andrà via lui ci penseremo".*


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: "Nessuna novità su Cerci. Il Monaco, ad oggi, potrebbe presentare un'offerta da 18-20 milioni milioni. Il Milan, no. Il mercato dei rossoneri in questo momento va così. Non ci sono margini di manovra".**
> 
> *



Almeno dice le cose come stanno a differenza di altri.


----------



## Pessotto (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Cerci:"Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno, se andrà via lui ci penseremo".*



Ahahahaha che buffone, prima era colpa di Kakà, ora di Robinho, poi sarà il turno di Mexes o Niang, un uomo vergognoso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (24 Luglio 2014)

Pessotto ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha che buffone, prima era colpa di Kakà, ora di Robinho, poi sarà il turno di Mexes o Niang, un uomo vergognoso.


ahahahahah io non riuscirei a fare questo mestiere, giorno per giorno devi raccontare frottole, dalla mattina alla sera


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Cerci:"Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno, se andrà via lui ci penseremo".*





Pessotto ha scritto:


> Ahahahaha che buffone, prima era colpa di Kakà, ora di Robinho, poi sarà il turno di Mexes o Niang, un uomo vergognoso.


Ci vuole qualcosa di forte contro lui e Berlusconi, devono vendere il Milan, serve qualcosa di forte...


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ci vuole qualcosa di forte contro lui e Berlusconi, devono vendere il Milan, serve qualcosa di forte...



Possono dormire su 15 cuscini. Non fa niente nessuno.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Cerci:"Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno, se andrà via lui ci penseremo".*



Lo detesto. Anzi, li detesto.
Non vedo l'ora che il Milan si liberi di entrambi, ma Robinho rimarrà altri 2 anni, Galliani fino a quando Dio non lo chiama a sé.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Possono dormire su 15 cuscini. Non fa niente nessuno.


Purtroppo è così. Non capisco perchè non fanno una protesta forte e poi li fischiano in campo....ma è ovvio che con una squadra del genere non si possono vincere 20 partite in campionato


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Cerci:"Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno, se andrà via lui ci penseremo".*



Ma si permette pure di dichiararlo, questo incompetente? Gliel'ha fatto lui il contratto e pure il rinnovo. Qualche giornalista che magari glielo fa notare e lo zittisce per una volta? Che schifo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Luglio 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma si permette pure di dichiararlo, questo incompetente? Gliel'ha fatto lui il contratto e pure il rinnovo. Qualche giornalista che magari glielo fa notare e lo zittisce per una volta? Che schifo.




Esattamente, è diarrhea


----------



## Jino (25 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Cerci:"Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno, se andrà via lui ci penseremo".*



Ovviamente dopo Robinho sono certo dovrà partire qualcun altro perchè possa, forse, arrivare qualcuno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Cerci:"Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno, se andrà via lui ci penseremo".*


Ma come, non doveva essere che "Se parte Kakà ne arriva uno forte?"


----------



## Dexter (25 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ovviamente dopo Robinho sono certo dovrà partire qualcun altro perchè possa, forse, arrivare qualcuno.



Essien, Niang, ,Mexes o Zapata e forse Balotelli


----------



## Doctore (25 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Cerci:"Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno, se andrà via lui ci penseremo".*





Significa che robinho sara il nostro nuovo acquisto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo TuttoSport l'addio del solo Robinho non bastera' per accelerare la trattativa per Cerci.Serviranno una serie di cessioni per trovare i milioni per finanziare l'operazione.*


----------



## Fabriman94 (26 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport l'addio del solo Robinho non bastera' per accelerare la trattativa per Cerci.Serviranno una serie di cessioni per trovare i milioni per finanziare l'operazione.*


In sintesi, non lo prenderemo.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport l'addio del solo Robinho non bastera' per accelerare la trattativa per Cerci.Serviranno una serie di cessioni per trovare i milioni per finanziare l'operazione.*



E' un mese che lo scriviamo qua...


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport l'addio del solo Robinho non bastera' per accelerare la trattativa per Cerci.Serviranno una serie di cessioni per trovare i milioni per finanziare l'operazione.*



Bisogna cedere mezza rosa per prendere uno che tra due stagioni ci darà gli stessi problemi per andare via. Ormai è un circolo vizioso.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport l'addio del solo Robinho non bastera' per accelerare la trattativa per Cerci.Serviranno una serie di cessioni per trovare i milioni per finanziare l'operazione.*


Serie di cessioni? Abbiamo due-tre giocatori di valore, il resto non si riescono a cedere neanche a gratis.


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, la prima scelta del Milan è sempre Alessio Cerci. Al momento, però, il costo del giocatore (20 milioni) è proibitivo per le casse rossonere. Le alternative sono Campbell e Giovani Dos Santos. *


----------



## Mille e una notte (26 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, la prima scelta del Milan è sempre Alessio Cerci. Al momento, però, il costo del giocatore (20 milioni) è proibitivo per le casse rossonere. Le alternative sono Campbell e Giovani Dos Santos. *


io non capisco che senso ha dire che il Milan sceglie Cerci se il costo è proibitivo.

Bisogna mirare a un range di calciatori comprabili. 
Come quell'altro post: "il milan interessato a Isco, ma il costo del giocatore non è fattibile".
"Doglas Costa ci piace, ma c'è una clausola di 50mln ed è fuori dalla nostra portata".

Ma allora di che parliamo??

A questo punto anche Cristiano Ronaldo è il giocatore giusto per il milan. Ma il costo è proibitivo



Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport l'addio del solo Robinho non bastera' per accelerare la trattativa per Cerci.Serviranno una serie di cessioni per trovare i milioni per finanziare l'operazione.*


eccallà

Ripeto continuo a pensare a fatti di appena 20 giorni fa (iturbe,i 28mln,via kakà ed è fatta) e mi chiedo come si possa prendere in giro la gente così sfacciatamente


----------



## prebozzio (26 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta dello Sport, la prima scelta del Milan è sempre Alessio Cerci. Al momento, però, il costo del giocatore (20 milioni) è proibitivo per le casse rossonere. Le alternative sono Campbell e Giovani Dos Santos. *


Io mi riprenderei Taarabt e tanti saluti.
Anche perché è importante avere la squadra al completo quanto prima, invece di inserire gente nell'ultimo giorno di mercato.


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo TuttoSport l'addio del solo Robinho non bastera' per accelerare la trattativa per Cerci.Serviranno una serie di cessioni per trovare i milioni per finanziare l'operazione.*


Vabè si sapeva. Dopo aver ceduto Robinho diranno che numericamente siamo apposto. Che strazio :S


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Luglio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Vabè si sapeva. Dopo aver ceduto Robinho diranno che numericamente siamo apposto. Che strazio :S



No, compreremo qualcuno. Compreremo, ce lo faremo prestare gratis con diritto di riscatto. O cercheremo, come probabile, di elemosinare Taarabt a fine mercato. Quest'anno ci sono rimasto meno male di sempre, tranne a inizio giugno non mi sono mai illuso. Abbiamo dovuto far pagare cinquecentomila euro a Rami per farlo venire da noi, ormai non abbiamo finanze che per 1-2 mln di euro a mercato (rateizziamo il resto), che cosa ci vogliamo aspettare?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2014)

*Come riporta TuttoSport, il Monaco sarebbe pronto a fare sul serio per acquistare Cerci dal Torino, proponendo un'importante offerta sia alla societa' granata che al giocatore. Il Milan nel frattempo temporeggia, aspettando che la situazione di Robinho si sblocchi, pronta a pareggiare lo stipendio offerto a Cerci dal Monaco.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Luglio 2014)

Siamo in competizione col Monaco? ...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Luglio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Siamo in competizione col Monaco? ...



Li parla che possiamo pareggiare l'ingaggio che offrono al calciatore,ma se al Torino offrono 18/20 milioni,altro che in competizione....


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Come riporta TuttoSport, il Monaco sarebbe pronto a fare sul serio per acquistare Cerci dal Torino, proponendo un'importante offerta sia alla societa' granata che al giocatore. Il Milan nel frattempo temporeggia, aspettando che la situazione di Robinho si sblocchi, pronta a pareggiare lo stipendio offerto a Cerci dal Monaco.*



Ormai è lampante come i giornalisti ci stiano trollando. Venduto robinho servirà vendere niang, venduto niang sarà il momento di pazzini.....
I soldi per comprare cerci non ci saranno mai.


----------



## James Watson (28 Luglio 2014)

Il copione è sempre lo stesso, da anni.
Peccato perché il mercato era una delle fasi che mi appassionavano di più, ormai non seguo neanche più, potremi mettermi pure io a fare l'amministratore delegato del milan in fase di mercato, le frasi da usare sono sempre le stesse 10 a rotazione.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Come riporta TuttoSport, il Monaco sarebbe pronto a fare sul serio per acquistare Cerci dal Torino, proponendo un'importante offerta sia alla societa' granata che al giocatore. Il Milan nel frattempo temporeggia, aspettando che la situazione di Robinho si sblocchi, pronta a pareggiare lo stipendio offerto a Cerci dal Monaco.*



Spero che rimanga al Torino,poi pensiamo di fare chissa che salto di qualità prendendo Cerci?


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2014)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Il copione è sempre lo stesso, da anni.
> Peccato perché il mercato era una delle fasi che mi appassionavano di più, ormai non seguo neanche più, potremi mettermi pure io a fare l'amministratore delegato del milan in fase di mercato, le frasi da usare sono sempre le stesse 10 a rotazione.



Il copione, senza girarci tanto intorno, è il segurnete:

Fine Giugno---> Il Milan ha molti soldi da spendere, l'obiettivo è da caccia grossa--> Tevez, Iturbe
Inizio Luglio---> Il Milan, prima di formalizzare l'offerta, vuole provare a sfoltire la rosa
Metà Luglio--->Summit ad Arcore---> Prima si vende e poi si compra, inizia la tiritera su Robinho
Fine Agosto---> Arriva lo scarto a costo zero o quasi.


----------



## EccezZziunale (28 Luglio 2014)

A me Cerci non piace e sarebbero soldi buttati via; non mi pare che ci sia la fila per acquistare questo giocatore e le varie voci d'interesse di altre squadre servono solo per alzare il prezzo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Luglio 2014)

A nessuno piace Cerci ma le alternative sono i soliti 2 cessi in rosa ... Quindi ...

Detto questo se non abbiamo 6 milioni per dzemaili o 7 per taarabt come è possibile averne 20 per cerci ? Altro fumo negli occhi ? Quasi sicuro .


----------



## iceman. (28 Luglio 2014)

Siamo pronti a pareggiare l'offerta del Monaco come quella della Juve per Iturbe? Bah, arriverà quel nanetto di Campbell


----------



## Jaqen (28 Luglio 2014)

*Il Milan è l'unica pretendente, e secondo SportMediaset prima o poi si farà.*


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan è l'unica pretendente, e secondo SportMediaset prima o poi si farà.*



Beh, direi esiste anche l'ipotesi che se il Milan non caccia la grana rimanga a Torino. Questo dare per scontato venga ceduto, a quanto pare insinuano alle nostre condizioni, mi pare folle.


----------



## runner (28 Luglio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, direi esiste anche l'ipotesi che se il Milan non caccia la grana rimanga a Torino. Questo dare per scontato venga ceduto, a quanto pare insinuano alle nostre condizioni, mi pare folle.



secondo me Cairo o se lo tiene oppure lo vende per almeno 10 mln da reinvestire....

io archivierei la pratica insomma


----------



## dottor Totem (28 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan è l'unica pretendente, e secondo SportMediaset prima o poi si farà.*



Questo abbassa il prezzo, 15M e si chiude.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Luglio 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Questo abbassa il prezzo, 15M e si chiude.


Dove li trovi oggi 15 milioni?

Ragazzi ariverà FORSE Taarabt se il QPR ci fa la carità e se piazziamo Robinho. Se non parte Robinho, non arriva manco Taarabt.


----------



## peppe75 (29 Luglio 2014)

Ormai è rimasto solo lui come obiettivo...speriamo che questa volta vada in porto..


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Luglio 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Il Milan è l'unica pretendente, e secondo SportMediaset prima o poi si farà.*



Si sapeva, figurati se Monaco e Atletico considerino di spendere più di 10 milioni per questo.


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, L'Atletico Madrid non molla Alessio Cercio. Nei prossimi giorni il club spagnolo presenterà una nuova offerta al Torino. *


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, L'Atletico Madrid non molla Alessio Cercio. Nei prossimi giorni il club spagnolo presenterà una nuova offerta al Torino. *



Tra noi e l'Atletico non che sia particolarmente difficile capire chi la spunterà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, L'Atletico Madrid non molla Alessio Cercio. Nei prossimi giorni il club spagnolo presenterà una nuova offerta al Torino. *



Speriamo che Cairo resista, Quagliarella-Cerci può farci ancora "sognare", aime però credo che vada via, lui vuole giocare la Champions League se non lo fa quest'anno che ha fatto comunque una buona stagione, non è detto che la prossima stagione faccia ancora bene.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Luglio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Gianluca Di Marzio, L'Atletico Madrid non molla Alessio Cercio. Nei prossimi giorni il club spagnolo presenterà una nuova offerta al Torino. *



Che palle sto Atletico.


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2014)

L'Atletico infatti sta cercando un esterno da far giocare a destra, l'interesse ragazzi è reale


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2014)

*Cairo su Cerci:" Sono arrivate delle offerte per lui ma non congrue al suo valore, se Alessio vuole possiamo anche rinnovare il contratto".*


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Luglio 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci:" Sono arrivate delle offerte per lui ma non congrue al suo valore, se Alessio vuole possiamo anche rinnovare il contratto".*



.


LEGGERE PER FAVORE

http://www.milanworld.net/chi-non-quota-le-ultime-news-settimana-di-ban-vt19903.html


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Luglio 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset, il Milan starebbe aspettando che Alessio Cerci dica pubblicamente di voler essere ceduto.

Le altre squadre interessate sembra che si stiano già spostando su altri obbiettivi (l’Atletico Madrid su Lamela e il Monaco su Douglas Costa). 
Su Cerci rimane sempre vigile il Milan, ma a questo punto i rossoneri aspettano che l’esterno granata venga incontro e dichiari di propria volontà la sua scelta. 

Questa sarebbe una mossa per tentare di sbloccare la trattativa e soprattutto cercare di far abbassare la richiesta di Cairo, sempre ferma a 20 milioni di euro, una cifra troppo esosa per il Milan.*


----------



## aleslash (31 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, il Milan starebbe aspettando che Alessio Cerci dica pubblicamente di voler essere ceduto.
> 
> Le altre squadre interessate sembra che si stiano già spostando su altri obbiettivi (l’Atletico Madrid su Lamela e il Monaco su Douglas Costa).
> Su Cerci rimane sempre vigile il Milan, ma a questo punto i rossoneri aspettano che l’esterno granata venga incontro e dichiari di propria volontà la sua scelta.
> ...


Ah quindi pensano che cerci dopo aver chiesto la cessione costi una decina di milioni?


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset, il Milan starebbe aspettando che Alessio Cerci dica pubblicamente di voler essere ceduto.
> 
> Le altre squadre interessate sembra che si stiano già spostando su altri obbiettivi (l’Atletico Madrid su Lamela e il Monaco su Douglas Costa).
> Su Cerci rimane sempre vigile il Milan, ma a questo punto i rossoneri aspettano che l’esterno granata venga incontro e dichiari di propria volontà la sua scelta.
> ...



io comunque ho l' impressione che si voglia parlare a tutti i costi di questo Cerci, quando poi in realtà nessuno lo vuole davvero....
le squadre all' estero lo tengono come seconda o terza scelta e il Milan non lo vuole prendere....


----------



## Jino (31 Luglio 2014)

Beh sicuramente finchè Cerci non chiede la cessione non può partire, Cairo è stato chiaro


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2014)

*Come riporta Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani, come al solito, passerà il fine settimana a Forte dei Marmi. L'AD rossonero incontrerà Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, per parlare di Cerci. L'obiettivo è quello di lavorare ai fianchi del patron granata in modo da far scendere il prezzo dell'esterno. *


----------



## aleslash (1 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani, come al solito, passerà il fine settimana a Forte dei Marmi. L'AD rossonero incontrerà Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, per parlare di Cerci. L'obiettivo è quello di lavorare ai fianchi del patron granata in modo da far scendere il prezzo dell'esterno. *


Ahahaha l'obiettivo è quello di farsi una vacanza, altro che fianchi


----------



## Marilson (1 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani, come al solito, passerà il fine settimana a Forte dei Marmi. L'AD rossonero incontrerà Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, per parlare di Cerci. L'obiettivo è quello di lavorare ai fianchi del patron granata in modo da far scendere il prezzo dell'esterno. *



Cairo gioca al rialzo e rischia di rimanere con un pugno di mosche. Vediamo che succede..


----------



## S T B (1 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani, come al solito, passerà il fine settimana a Forte dei Marmi. L'AD rossonero incontrerà Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, per parlare di Cerci. L'obiettivo è quello di lavorare ai fianchi del patron granata in modo da far scendere il prezzo dell'esterno. *



Cerci... buon giocatore, ma niente di che. Chiaramente per noi oggi sarebbe tanta roba. Ci siamo ridotti a puntare questa gente qui... ma anche se troveremo i soldi per Cerci, Galliani per non fare un torto a Cairlo pagherà il cartellino per intero... sempre che troviamo i soldi!


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani, come al solito, passerà il fine settimana a Forte dei Marmi. L'AD rossonero incontrerà Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, per parlare di Cerci. L'obiettivo è quello di lavorare ai fianchi del patron granata in modo da far scendere il prezzo dell'esterno. *



Noi stiamo con l'acqua alla gola e questo continua ad andare in giro per spiagge coi suoi compagni di merende. Che amarezza.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Agosto 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> Cerci... buon giocatore, ma niente di che. Chiaramente per noi oggi sarebbe tanta roba. Ci siamo ridotti a puntare questa gente qui... ma anche se troveremo i soldi per Cerci, *Galliani per non fare un torto a Cairlo pagherà il cartellino per intero... *sempre che troviamo i soldi!



uhm...non so. 
l'anno scorso ad un certo punto ci siamo tirati fuori dalla trattativa per ogbonna lasciando campo alla juve. 

e da una parte l'abbiamo scampata. 
ma quest'anno non credo che cairo abbia l'urgenza di vendere, voglio dire, il botto l'hanno già fatto con immobile e poi devono pur fare le coppe. 

lo stesso cerci non s'è ancora sbilanciato. 
boh vediamo.


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani, come al solito, passerà il fine settimana a Forte dei Marmi. L'AD rossonero incontrerà Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, per parlare di Cerci. L'obiettivo è quello di lavorare ai fianchi del patron granata in modo da far scendere il prezzo dell'esterno. *


Cairo ha passato la palla a Cerci in più di un'occasione, dicendo che se fosse per lui lo terrebbe, anzi è pronto a rinnovargli il contratto... Io credo che alla fine lo prenderemo, non so come, con quali dinamiche ,ma arriverà... così come arriverà il 31 agosto il centrocampista centrale alla Nocerino...


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani, come al solito, passerà il fine settimana a Forte dei Marmi. L'AD rossonero incontrerà Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, per parlare di Cerci. L'obiettivo è quello di lavorare ai fianchi del patron granata in modo da far scendere il prezzo dell'esterno. *


Io rimango dell'idea che non lo prenderemo, a meno che Cairo non faccia una drastica diminuzione del prezzo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani, come al solito, passerà il fine settimana a Forte dei Marmi. L'AD rossonero incontrerà Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, per parlare di Cerci. L'obiettivo è quello di lavorare ai fianchi del patron granata in modo da far scendere il prezzo dell'esterno. *






gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Cairo ha passato la palla a Cerci in più di un'occasione, dicendo che se fosse per lui lo terrebbe, anzi è pronto a rinnovargli il contratto... Io credo che alla fine lo prenderemo, non so come, con quali dinamiche ,ma arriverà... così come arriverà il 31 agosto il centrocampista centrale alla Nocerino...



Anche io sono di quest'idea


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2014)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Cairo ha passato la palla a Cerci in più di un'occasione, dicendo che se fosse per lui lo terrebbe, anzi è pronto a rinnovargli il contratto... Io credo che alla fine lo prenderemo, non so come, con quali dinamiche ,ma arriverà... così come arriverà il 31 agosto il centrocampista centrale alla Nocerino...



Cairo ha fatto come fanno tanti presidenti, giustamente. Io non ho bisogno di soldi, io ti voglio tenere, ma se tu mi chiedi di andare via io ti accontento ma poi assumiti le tue responsabilità nei confronti dei tifosi perchè io non ne voglio sapere di avere cortei di protesta sotto casa.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Sportmediaset, Adriano Galliani, come al solito, passerà il fine settimana a Forte dei Marmi. L'AD rossonero incontrerà Urbano Cairo, presidente del Torino, per parlare di Cerci. L'obiettivo è quello di lavorare ai fianchi del patron granata in modo da far scendere il prezzo dell'esterno. *


Il Toro anni fa era una società allo sbando con sessioni di mercato fallimentari. Ora invece è un'ottima società, le parti si sono capovolte col Milan purtroppo.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2014)

*Cairo su Cerci:"Se non è motivato lo vendiamo".*


----------



## aleslash (1 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci:"Se non è motivato lo vendiamo".*


È nostro....a sto punto ben venga Alessio, tanto alternative non ce ne sono(e se ci sono fanno schifo)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci:"Se non è motivato lo vendiamo".*



dichiarazioni importantissime per noi... probabilmente stiamo aspettando che sia il giocatore a chiedere di essere ceduto. A quel punto trattare con il vigile urbano sarà più semplice.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il Monaco è pronto a mettere sul piatto una cifra importante per Cerci in modo da effettuare il sorpasso decisivo sul Milan, che studia sempre la strategia più appropriata per arrivare al giocatore granata. *


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa, il Milan avrebbe fatto sapere a Cairo che per Alessio Cerci non vorrebbe dover spendere più di 18 milioni di euro. *


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci:"Se non è motivato lo vendiamo".*



Chiaro il giocatore prima di esporsi e rompere con l'ambiente granata voglia la certezza di andare via


----------



## Mille e una notte (2 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il Monaco è pronto a mettere sul piatto una cifra importante per Cerci in modo da effettuare il sorpasso decisivo sul Milan, che studia sempre la strategia più appropriata per arrivare al giocatore granata. *


non c'è nessuna strategia più appropriata, si cerca solo di spendere il meno possibile...anche cifre fuori contesto


----------



## Pessotto (2 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa, il Milan avrebbe fatto sapere a Cairo che per Alessio Cerci non vorrebbe dover spendere più di 18 milioni di euro. *



Ci credo proprio che siamo disposti a offrire 18M, come i 28 per Iturbe ahahhahah


----------



## Aragorn (2 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, il Monaco è pronto a mettere sul piatto una cifra importante per Cerci in modo da effettuare il sorpasso decisivo sul Milan, che studia sempre la strategia più appropriata per arrivare al giocatore granata. *





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo il quotidiano La Stampa, il Milan avrebbe fatto sapere a Cairo che per Alessio Cerci non vorrebbe dover spendere più di 18 milioni di euro. *





Admin ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci:"Se non è motivato lo vendiamo".*



Stiamo parlando di un giocatore di cui probabilmente Berlusconi ignora l'esistenza, che viene valutato sui 20 milioni e su cui ci sarebbe anche il Monaco. Ho una vaga idea sull'esito di questa vicenda.


----------



## James Watson (3 Agosto 2014)

"il milan studia la strategia più appropriata per arrivare al giocatore granata".

Non penso ci sia molto da studiare: pagare moneta, avere cammello.

(che nervoso)


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2014)

*Di Marzio: se il Milan vuole Cerci deve fare in fretta. L'Atletico Madrid sta spingendo nuovamente sul giocatore che piace tantissimo a Simeone. Ma piace anche ad Inzaghi, il quale, domani, sarà a Forte dei Marmi per festeggiare il suo compleanno e per incontrare Galliani. Cerci sarà il regalo? *


----------



## Milo (7 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: se il Milan vuole Cerci deve fare in fretta. L'Atletico Madrid sta spingendo nuovamente sul giocatore che piace tantissimo a Simeone. Ma piace anche ad Inzaghi, il quale, domani, sarà a Forte dei Marmi per festeggiare il suo compleanno e per incontrare Galliani. Cerci sarà il regalo? *



a questi punti spero davvero di prenderlo, in giro non c'è altro.

Prendere subito lui e diego lopez e pensare a modo quale centrocampista prendere.


----------



## dottor Totem (7 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: se il Milan vuole Cerci deve fare in fretta. L'Atletico Madrid sta spingendo nuovamente sul giocatore che piace tantissimo a Simeone. Ma piace anche ad Inzaghi, il quale, domani, sarà a Forte dei Marmi per festeggiare il suo compleanno e per incontrare Galliani. Cerci sarà il regalo? *



Cerci non ha mai avuto un'offerta da parte di nessuno altrimenti sarebbe già partito.


----------



## Jino (7 Agosto 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Cerci non ha mai avuto un'offerta da parte di nessuno altrimenti sarebbe già partito.



Vero vero


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2014)

*Come riporta Di Marzio stasera ci potrebbe essere l'incontro Galliani-Cairo per Cerci.*


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio stasera ci potrebbe essere l'incontro Galliani-Cairo per Cerci.*



Ottimo


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio stasera ci potrebbe essere l'incontro Galliani-Cairo per Cerci.*



Speriamo bene, ci serve uno come Cerci, i Di Maria sono purtroppo un sogno


----------



## Schism75 (9 Agosto 2014)

resto dell'idea che 20 mln di euro per Cerci sono troppi.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Di Marzio stasera ci potrebbe essere l'incontro Galliani-Cairo per Cerci.*



.


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> resto dell'idea che 20 mln di euro per Cerci sono troppi.



Ma d'altro canto il mercato ormai è questo, queste sono le cifre che girano


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Agosto 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> resto dell'idea che 20 mln di euro per Cerci sono troppi.



Ma tanto noi prenderemo Taarabt. Figuriamoci se offrono tutti quei soldi per Cerci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Agosto 2014)

Continuo a credere che questa trattativa sia fumo negli occhi ... Se non abbiamo 3,5 milioni per tarrabt come li abbiamo 20 per Cerci ? Ok che parliamo del braccio destro di B per anni e anni e che magari so possa fare qualche trucco di bilancio per averlo ma continuo a non crederci .

Certo che se guardiamo cosa " deve " Cairo a B può essere che ci stia il regalo .


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, dopo l'acquisto di Diego Lopez il Milan è pronto a dare l'assalto all'attaccante esterno. Cerci favorito su Taarabt e Campbell. *


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport oggi in edicola, dopo l'acquisto di Diego Lopez il Milan è pronto a dare l'assalto all'attaccante esterno. Cerci favorito su Taarabt e Campbell. *



A questo punto spero davvero che Cerci venga preso


----------



## peppe75 (10 Agosto 2014)

Io Cerci lo preferisco di gran lunga al marocchino...salta in velocità supersonica l'avversario segna e fa segnare....è da prendere subito...vi immaginate in coppia con el92 rigenerato??


----------



## Ringhio25 (10 Agosto 2014)

Cerci fa la differenza...


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2014)

Ringhio25 ha scritto:


> Cerci fa la differenza...



Esatto, arriva da due grandi stagioni, sia da un punto di vista dei gol che degli assist, in Italia ha dimostrato di poter spostare gli equilibri


----------



## Schism75 (10 Agosto 2014)

si però la differenza l'ha fatta più da seconda punta che da esterno. Al torino oramai giocava dietro Immobile e non largo da esterno con compiti anche di ripiegamento.


----------



## Jino (10 Agosto 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> si però la differenza l'ha fatta più da seconda punta che da esterno. Al torino oramai giocava dietro Immobile e non largo da esterno con compiti anche di ripiegamento.



E' vero, ma comunque amava pur sempre partire dall'out


----------



## Milo (10 Agosto 2014)

...ma questo incontro??


----------



## Ringhio25 (10 Agosto 2014)

In Italia in questo ruolo e uno dei migliori....poi pare scontato che arriva...


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Agosto 2014)

Secondo il quotidiano *La Repubblica*, la nuova idea di *Galliani* per arrivare a *Alessio Cerci *sarebbe quella di chiedere il giocatore* al Torino in prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto da versare poi in più anni*. 

Restano comunque aperte altre ipotesi, come quella di aspettare gli ultimi giorni di agosto per fare *abbassare ulteriormente il prezzo di Cerci*, oppure le alternative *Taarabt*, e più defilato *Campbell*.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Agosto 2014)

Mille giocatori qui in prestito, e mille altri via in prestito, bel casino. Però con Cerci almeno ti metti al riparo da un flop.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Agosto 2014)

*Cairo su Cerci dalla Gds su una domanda riguardante il pressing del Milan " Non sarò certo io, però, a tarpare le ali dei giocatori: saranno decisivi i prossimi dieci-quindici giorni". Ha anche aggiunto che dipenderà molto dal giocatore.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci dalla Gds su una domanda riguardante il pressing del Milan " Non sarò certo io, però, a tarpare le ali dei giocatori: saranno decisivi i prossimi dieci-quindici giorni". Ha anche aggiunto che dipenderà molto dal giocatore.*



Sono settimane che dice sempre la stessa cosa, si decidesse Cerci, non siamo il "contentino" di nessuno, se vuole andare vada via subito non che aspetta una bella proposta altrimenti rimango al Toro pff.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci dalla Gds su una domanda riguardante il pressing del Milan " Non sarò certo io, però, a tarpare le ali dei giocatori: saranno decisivi i prossimi dieci-quindici giorni". Ha anche aggiunto che dipenderà molto dal giocatore.*



dipende tutto da Cerci. Appena dirà a Cairo di voler esser venduto al Milan (non ad una squadra qualsiasi) l'accordo col Toro si trova in mezz'ora davanti ad un mojito a Forte dei Marmi.


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Sono settimane che dice sempre la stessa cosa, si decidesse Cerci, non siamo il "contentino" di nessuno, se vuole andare vada via subito non che aspetta una bella proposta altrimenti rimango al Toro pff.



Ma credi Cerci non abbia deciso? Lui vuole andare via, è palese, ma non puoi pretendere un calciatore si sbilanci e rompa con la società ed i tifosi senza avere la sicurezza di andarsene. Se noi gli diamo la garanzia di prenderlo al 100% lui dichiara domani ad ogni organo di stampa e Cairo di voler andare via senza problemi.


----------



## Aron (11 Agosto 2014)

Non so quanto sia fattibile Cerci, per come si sono evolute le cose. 

Finchè c'è questo dualismo Barbara-Galliani, e persa l'unità d'intenti che si era ricreta tra marzo e giugno, Berlusconi non scucirà niente. 
Se scuce dà potere a Galliani, che è il contrario di quel che vuole Barbara.
Prima affonda Pippo, prima affonda Galliani, prima Barbara acquisisce pieni poteri (e Berlusconi non mollerebbe la figlia e il prediletto allenatore che arriverebbe dopo senza fare un paio di colpi).

Galliani sta facendo il mercato con zero euro. Se riesce a portare Cerci lo fa da solo, senza nessun aiuto da parte della proprietà.

Non so cosa sia meglio, se Galliani e Inzaghi vadano bene per evitare che si perda una stagione, o che la barca affondi subito col rischio di perdere un'altra stagione ma avendo perlomeno una società di nuovo integra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Agosto 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Cairo su Cerci dalla Gds su una domanda riguardante il pressing del Milan " Non sarò certo io, però, a tarpare le ali dei giocatori: saranno decisivi i prossimi dieci-quindici giorni". Ha anche aggiunto che dipenderà molto dal giocatore.*



Certo che davvero riuscissimo a fare l'accoppiata Cerci-Taarabt negli ultimi giorni non sarebbe male


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Certo che davvero riuscissimo a fare l'accoppiata Cerci-Taarabt negli ultimi giorni non sarebbe male



Assolutamente no, magari anche uno in mediana... peccato per l'esterno basso mancino dove era fondamentale intervenire, non certo con Armero


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, magari anche uno in mediana... peccato per l'esterno basso mancino dove era fondamentale intervenire, non certo con Armero



Si esatto ma io aspetto ancora sviluppi da Abate, altrimenti per me avrebbe già rinnovato, ma ne abbiamo già parlato di là 


Invece si come dici te qualcosa in mediana serve ne più ne meno ma diventerebbe meno fondamentale, perchè a quel punto non fare 4-2-3-1 sarebbe praticamente impossibile.


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Si esatto ma io aspetto ancora sviluppi da Abate, altrimenti per me avrebbe già rinnovato, ma ne abbiamo già parlato di là
> 
> 
> Invece si come dici te qualcosa in mediana serve ne più ne meno ma diventerebbe meno fondamentale, perchè a quel punto non fare 4-2-3-1 sarebbe praticamente impossibile.



Per Abate io non ho la tua stessa fiducia parta, la mia sensazione è che ormai a parole il rinnovo ci sia già stato, semplicemente si farà a fine mercato perchè per ora Galliani ha altro da fare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2014)

*Galliani su Cerci: "Non ho parlato oggi con Cairo, ma lo farò".*


----------



## Ringhio25 (11 Agosto 2014)

Suma su Milan channel ha detto che per l'esterno sarà uno tra Cerci, Lavezzi o Campbell....e esclude un ritorno di Taarabt


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2014)

Ringhio25 ha scritto:


> Suma su Milan channel ha detto che per l'esterno sarà uno tra Cerci, Lavezzi o Campbell....e esclude un ritorno di Taarabt



Fosse vero ciò che dice Suma significherebbe che hanno deciso di tirare fuori qualche euro. Lavezzi comunque dovrebbe avere un costo e un ingaggio fuori dalla nostra portata (a meno che il PSG non sia disposto a darlo in prestito).
Imho, se Suma dice così arriverà qualcunaltro


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2014)

*Ancora Cairo su Cerci:"Nei suoi confronti c'è un forte interesse dall'estero. E' possibile che il suo futuro sia lontano dall'Italia". *


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Cairo su Cerci:"Nei suoi confronti c'è un forte interesse dall'estero. E' possibile che il suo futuro sia lontano dall'Italia". *



Certo potrebbe essere un motivo per metter fretta e pressione al Milan, come no


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Cairo su Cerci:"Nei suoi confronti c'è un forte interesse dall'estero. E' possibile che il suo futuro sia lontano dall'Italia". *



Se le cifre richieste sono vere (18 milioni) di sicuro non rimane in Italia.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non so quanto sia fattibile Cerci, per come si sono evolute le cose.
> 
> Finchè c'è questo dualismo Barbara-Galliani, e persa l'unità d'intenti che si era ricreta tra marzo e giugno, Berlusconi non scucirà niente.
> Se scuce dà potere a Galliani, che è il contrario di quel che vuole Barbara.
> ...




Anch io pensavi fosse così ma dopo l esonero di seedorf a me sembra che al berlusca del milan non freghi più niente.
Deve mettersi da parte galliani ,così forse in società avremo gente degna di fare parte del milan


----------



## robs91 (12 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Cairo su Cerci:"Nei suoi confronti c'è un forte interesse dall'estero. E' possibile che il suo futuro sia lontano dall'Italia". *


Speriamo.Spendere 15-20 milioni per un mezzo giocatore come Cerci sarebbe l'ennesimo scempio di Galliani.


----------



## Aron (12 Agosto 2014)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Speriamo.Spendere 15-20 milioni per un mezzo giocatore come Cerci sarebbe l'ennesimo scempio di Galliani.



15 milioni per Cerci ci stanno tutti. 20 sono troppi.


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2014)

*L'Atletico Madrid ha appena acquistato il messicano Raul Jimenez. Dunque, una concorrente in meno per Alessio Cerci. *


----------



## Blu71 (12 Agosto 2014)

Ma quante possibilità abbiamo - in realtà - di prenderlo?


----------



## folletto (12 Agosto 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma quante possibilità abbiamo - in realtà - di prenderlo?



Vista l'attitudine a cacciare soldi degli ultimi anni......... 5%?

PS io 20 mln per Cerci non li investirei


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Cairo su Cerci:"Nei suoi confronti c'è un forte interesse dall'estero. E' possibile che il suo futuro sia lontano dall'Italia". *



.



folletto ha scritto:


> Vista l'attitudine a cacciare soldi degli ultimi anni......... 5%?
> 
> PS io 20 mln per Cerci non li investirei



Però visti i prezzi che girano, uno con quei numeri in Serie A 15-18 mln li può valere.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Atletico Madrid ha appena acquistato il messicano Raul Jimenez. Dunque, una concorrente in meno per Alessio Cerci. *



Io sono sempre scettico ci sia un reale interessa all'estero per Cerci, forse qualche sondaggio ci sarà anche stato ma per me nessuna realtà interessa al ragazzo, fra le possibili squadre per me lui ha messo il Milan primo della lista, certo è da capire se si troverà un accordo


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'Atletico Madrid ha appena acquistato il messicano Raul Jimenez. Dunque, una concorrente in meno per Alessio Cerci. *



Mi ero sbilanciato con Diego Lopez, azzeccando la previsione quando tutti davano per complicatissima l'operazione. Cerci o viene al Milan o rimane al Toro, perchè all'estero nessuno se lo fila.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Vista l'attitudine a cacciare soldi degli ultimi anni......... 5%?
> 
> PS io 20 mln per Cerci non li investirei



Purtroppo 18 mln li vale tutti viste le due ultime annate, queste sono le cifre che girano, se vuoi un giocatore con una certa esperienza e maturità nel ruolo devi esser disposto a pagare! Il discorso non vale solo per Cerci, vale per qualsiasi ala di un certo livello, sei sopra i 15 mln, minimo!

Con meno vai a prendere un mediocre, un ex calciatore, uno sconosciuto ed incroci le dita, un giovane di talento ma non troppo altrimenti costa una follia e lo aspetti per qualche anno sperando diventi qualcuno.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo 18 mln li vale tutti viste le due ultime annate, queste sono le cifre che girano, se vuoi un giocatore con una certa esperienza e maturità nel ruolo devi esser disposto a pagare! Il discorso non vale solo per Cerci, vale per qualsiasi ala di un certo livello, sei sopra i 15 mln, minimo!
> 
> Con meno vai a prendere un mediocre, un ex calciatore, uno sconosciuto ed incroci le dita, un giovane di talento ma non troppo altrimenti costa una follia e lo aspetti per qualche anno sperando diventi qualcuno.



Io dico che avendo 20 mln da spendere sul mercato probabilmente si può prendere qualcosa di meglio, ovvio che frequentando sempre i soliti procuratori e i soliti presidenti in giro per i ristoranti, e non avendo osservatori capaci in giro non sai neanche dove andare a prendere la gente che ti serve


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2014)

Si ma oggettivamente, che esterno prendi a 18 mln che ad oggi ti dia almeno sulla carta più garanzie di Cerci?


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Agosto 2014)

E domani altro vertice...ma quanti ne devono fare? Dimostrazione che vivono alla giornata per quanto riguarda il calciomercato...povero pippo mio


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo Bargiggia il Milan per Cerci non vuole spendere più di 10M perché a 27 anni non ha mai vinto nulla e non ha fatto mai sfracelli. Quindi o il Toro dimezza le sue pretese o si vira su altri obiettivi.*


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Bargiggia il Milan per Cerci non vuole spendere più di 10M perché a 27 anni non ha mai vinto nulla e non ha fatto mai sfracelli. Quindi o il Toro dimezza le sue pretese o si vira su altri obiettivi.*



Non che abbiano torto ma ha dimostrato molto più di Taarabt e Douglas Costa.

Alla fine prenderemo lui, poche storie.


----------



## Milo (14 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Bargiggia il Milan per Cerci non vuole spendere più di 10M perché a 27 anni non ha mai vinto nulla e non ha fatto mai sfracelli. Quindi o il Toro dimezza le sue pretese o si vira su altri obiettivi.*



ma dargli tutto nocerino e niang no???


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (14 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Bargiggia il Milan per Cerci non vuole spendere più di 10M perché a 27 anni non ha mai vinto nulla e non ha fatto mai sfracelli. Quindi o il Toro dimezza le sue pretese o si vira su altri obiettivi.*



Discorso che non fa una piega, peccato non ci abbiamo pensato lo scorso anno prima di spendere 12 per Matri


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Bargiggia il Milan per Cerci non vuole spendere più di 10M perché a 27 anni non ha mai vinto nulla e non ha fatto mai sfracelli. Quindi o il Toro dimezza le sue pretese o si vira su altri obiettivi.*



Discorso condivisibile. Però qualcuno bisogna prendere.


----------



## sabato (15 Agosto 2014)

Sportitalia adesso:
Cerci è già del Milan, tutto deciso al 99%,
l'annuncio dopo il preliminare del Torino o non so cosa.8

Edit
Notizia data da Germano Gorla agente fifa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Agosto 2014)

sabato ha scritto:


> Sportitalia adesso:
> Cerci è già del Milan, tutto deciso al 99%,
> l'annuncio dopo il preliminare del Torino o non so cosa.8
> 
> ...


Sti agenti Fifa ne sanno meno del salumiere sotto casa mia sinceramente.


----------



## Aron (16 Agosto 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sti agenti Fifa ne sanno meno del salumiere sotto casa mia sinceramente.



Alla fine per me arriva.
Dovessi dare le percentuali:

Cerci: 85%
Lavezzi: 10%
Campbell: 4%
Taarabt: 1%


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Agosto 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Bargiggia il Milan per Cerci non vuole spendere più di 10M perché a 27 anni non ha mai vinto nulla e non ha fatto mai sfracelli. Quindi o il Toro dimezza le sue pretese o si vira su altri obiettivi.*





Aron ha scritto:


> Alla fine per me arriva.
> Dovessi dare le percentuali:
> 
> Cerci: 85%
> ...



A D.Costa non credi?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Alla fine per me arriva.
> Dovessi dare le percentuali:
> 
> Cerci: 85%
> ...



Io cambierei Taarabt con Lavezzi, almeno ad oggi.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Alla fine per me arriva.
> Dovessi dare le percentuali:
> 
> Cerci: 85%
> ...



Io direi Taarabt 100%, è quello più scontato. In rotta col club, non convocato, fuori forma... Idendikit da Milan.

Più che altro mi chiedo con quali soldi pagheremmo Cerci? Io credo che per meno di 15 milioni non si muova, noi per scucirne 3-4 per Rami abbiamo creato una telenovela...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Agosto 2014)

*Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha formulato una nuova offerta per Cerci: 10/12 milioni più l'intero cartellino di Nocerino.*


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Agosto 2014)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, riprendendo notizie uscite sulla stampa spagnola (AS), l'Atletico avrebbe offerto 16 milioni per Cerci.*


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2014)

diamogli niang per diana e chiudiamo questo teatrino!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha formulato una nuova offerta per Cerci: 10/12 milioni più l'intero cartellino di Nocerino.*





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, riprendendo notizie uscite sulla stampa spagnola (AS), l'Atletico avrebbe offerto 16 milioni per Cerci.*



se l'offerta spagnola è vera, rifiutano pure questa. Anche perché il giocatore non si è esposto.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Agosto 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> diamogli niang per diana e chiudiamo questo teatrino!!



non se ne fanno nulla di niang o nocerino, a cairo interessa solo il cash.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, riprendendo notizie uscite sulla stampa spagnola (AS), l'Atletico avrebbe offerto 16 milioni per Cerci.*



Imho all'Atletico non interessa proprio Cerci.


----------



## sion (16 Agosto 2014)

cioe' lo stesso atletico che ha preso griezmann e l'altro attaccante esterno proprio ieri vuole cerci? mi sa di no,ma proprio no


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Agosto 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Imho all'Atletico non interessa proprio Cerci.



Infatti, è Galliani con i suoi amici giornalisti a mettere in giro queste infarmazioni. Così se lo prediamo "eheheh abbiamo affrontato la concorrenza dei campioni di Spagna e finalisti in Cl". Se non lo prendiamo " eheheh ci abbiamo provato, ma è difficile competere con un too club come l'Altetico campione di Spagna e finalista cl"




Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, riprendendo notizie uscite sulla stampa spagnola (AS), l'Atletico avrebbe offerto 16 milioni per Cerci.*



.


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non se ne fanno nulla di niang o nocerino, a cairo interessa solo il cash.



nocerino dovrebbe fare uno dei titolari nel centrocampo se non sbaglio..


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Agosto 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan ha formulato una nuova offerta per Cerci: 10/12 milioni più l'intero cartellino di Nocerino.*



Sarò impopolare ma è una cifra ancora troppo alta, tenendo presente che nocerino farà molto bene con loro. L' offerta giusta è 12M cash.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Agosto 2014)

*Suma nel suo editoriale fa intendere che il Milan non si spingerà oltre i 10 mln (tesoretto accumulato coi vari risparmi di ingaggio di Robinho e soci). 

Non arriverà nessun centrocampista, si vuol puntare su Cristante e Montolivo rientrerà a breve. *


----------



## Schism75 (16 Agosto 2014)

il bello che qualche giorno fa avevano scritto su MC che serviva un todocampista...


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Suma nel suo editoriale fa intendere che il Milan non si spingerà oltre i 10 mln (tesoretto accumulato coi vari risparmi di ingaggio di Robinho e soci).
> 
> Non arriverà nessun centrocampista, si vuol puntare su Cristante e Montolivo rientrerà a breve. *


CVD. Era nell'aria.


----------



## Pessotto (16 Agosto 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, riprendendo notizie uscite sulla stampa spagnola (AS), l'Atletico avrebbe offerto 16 milioni per Cerci.*


Bufalona, per 16 milioni Cairo glielo porta in spalla


----------



## Love (16 Agosto 2014)

io sono sempre più convinto che taarabt a 5 e grenier a 8-10 ci cambierebbero tanto...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Agosto 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> io sono sempre più convinto che taarabt a 5 e grenier a 8-10 ci cambierebbero tanto...



Quoto. Cerci lasciamolo li.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Agosto 2014)

Laudisa ha twittato che il Milan ha chiuso le porte per Cerci e informato il Torino, ora porticina aperta per..........Pandev


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Agosto 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Laudisa ha twittato che il Milan ha chiuso le porte per Cerci e informato il Torino, ora porticina aperta per..........Pandev



ah beh, finchè cairo continua a chiedere 20 mln, mi sembra ovvio rifiutare. 

e visto che il presunto interesse dell'atletico è un bluff creato ad arte per far vedere che cerci ha mercato, galliani aspetterà tranquillamente gli ultimi giorni di agosto. 

cerci però deve darsi una mossa: o va o resta, non si è ancora espresso pubblicamente, veda lui cosa vuole fare.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Laudisa ha twittato che il Milan ha chiuso le porte per Cerci e informato il Torino, ora porticina aperta per..........Pandev



E' evidente che se Cairo non ci viene incontro le porte sono chiuse, non sono mai state aperte questo il punto


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Agosto 2014)

Si ok...ma la cosa grave è che l'alternativa è Pandev :S

"Progetto giovani"...già...
"Torneremo a investire"...già...


----------

